# Warum dürfen Palas kein Stoff tragen ?



## Diabolus69 (27. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist folgendes :
In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .

Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?

Was haltet Ihr davon , das jede Klasse nur für Ihre maximale Rüstungskenntnis Bedarf machen darf ?


----------



## Moktheshock (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich find bedarf sollte man nur für sachen die man brauch machen das andre geht über gier oder wie bei uns über Beutemeister(der alles so verteilt das keiner zu kurz kommt und es keinen streit gibt).


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ich finde das maximum am besten weil es wircklich nicht oft gedropt wird...deswegen soll ein pala oder krieger platte nehemn und mage or hexa stoff


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

bei palas gibt es inzwischen leider das selbe problem wie frueher bei jaegern
es gibt da schwarze schafe
hab selber schon palas erlebt die nach dem motto vorgehen:
platte: brauch ich fuer mein schutz equipp
leder, schwere ruestung: brauch ich fuers vergelter-set
alles mit heal: ich werd demnaechst heiler, ich mach mal bedarf

wenn du der heiler in der gruppe bist hast das recht auf heil-equipp zu wuerfeln, als DD auf damage gear und bist du der tank: dann halt auf deff-klamotten
aber viele palas erwuefeln sich 3 sets auf kosten der anderen

zum betreffenden fall: wie gesagt wenn du heiler bist ist es okay

(gibt nen thread in dem genau diese thematik bis zur vergasung durchgekaut wurde, glaube sogar im pala-forum)


----------



## Makata (27. Februar 2008)

also das ein pala mal auf stoff würfelt als ok, aber NUR wenn kein priester dabei ist der dieses teil braucht.

weil sonst kann sich der pala an 4 sachen items ansammeln und würfelt anderen klassen items weg, die für diejenigen besser sind ( stats ).

ich bin auch heil schamane, und wenn dann ein pala herkommt und mir meine schweren heil sachen wegwürfelt dann ärgere ich mich.
wenn ich kein need drauf habe, soll er es nehmen.
aber trotzdem sollte die klasse für die es das maximum ist und die skillung dafür hat priorität haben.

wenn ich in eine gruppe / raid gehe, frage ich am anfang gleich nach wie das gehandhabt wird. stellt sich raus das palas einen freibrief auf alles haben, such ich mir eine andere.


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich halte es noch immer so das grundsätzlich die Klasse die die jeweilige Rüstung als Maximum tragen kann, den ersten Bedarf anmelden darf. (Skillung natürlich vorausgesetzt)
Mein Pala hat aber auch noch nie Stoff oder Leder getragen. Ich sehe, als eine der größten Stärken, das gute Druchhaltevermögen des Palas und möchte es nicht durch mindere Rüssi abschwächen. Denn gerade beim Paladin gibt es als Heiler beste Ergänzungen im PVP Gear und ich bin eigentlich niemals auf Stoff o. a. Materialien angewiesen.

Für alle Klassen: Ein Hybride sollte möglichst immer in der Lage sein in die verschiedenen Rollen zu schlüpfen. Daher verusche ich bei Paladin und Priester stehts Heal-, Schutz-, Damageequip usw. auf gutem stand zu halten um bei Bedarf dann auch darauf zurückgreifen zu können. ->Also falls kein anderer Char Bedarf auf sein Hauptequipment hat, erlaube ich mir natürlich (nach Rücksprache) darauf Bedarf fürs Ergänzungsoutfit zu machen.


----------



## Diabolus69 (27. Februar 2008)

Also Ich persönlich mache nur Bedarf für die maximalRüstungsstufe meines Chars , aber wenn niemand das item braucht und Ich es eventuell gebrauchen kann (Beispiel: Holypriester und ein Item mit Spelldamage dropt und keiner hat bedarf drauf , ich es aber später brauche um als Shadow wieder zu leveln ) .


----------



## Gobonn (27. Februar 2008)

als healdudu brauch man stoff :/


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

sollte es wirklich NICHTS anderes geben ausser eben die besagtn stoff schultern 
dann soll er sie doch nehmen

aber ansonsten - ist ein pala - ein platte healer !


----------



## Grimdhoul (27. Februar 2008)

wenn ich mit meinem Schami in ini´s bin frag ich soundso ob ich um das Teil würfeln darf wenns nicht schwere rüssi is


----------



## Zentoro (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sollte es wirklich NICHTS anderes geben ausser eben die besagtn stoff schultern
> dann soll er sie doch nehmen
> 
> aber ansonsten - ist ein pala - ein platte healer !



Am coolsten sind aber die dreisten Schamanen: Die würfeln für Caster, Heiler und Nahkampf Sachen.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...



Der Pala trägt Platte...das ist einer seiner Stärken...der Priester kann keine Platte tragen....das ist eine seiner Schwächen.
Desshalb sollte der Pala dem Priester wenigstens den Stoffcrap lassen


----------



## pvenohr (27. Februar 2008)

Einem Stoffie als Plattenträger die Sachen wegzuschnappen ist schon mehr als dreist. Immerhin kann dieser nicht zwischen all den Rüstungsarten wählen wie ein Plattenträger. Am fairsten ist es doch so wie einige meiner Vorredner es schon erwähnten. Man gibt den von der Rüstungsart niederrangigeren Klassen den Vorzug und meldet erst Bedarf wenn es diejenigen nicht brauchen.

Auf Deutsch: Einfach mal Gentleman sein und das eigene Ego zurückdrängen.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Am coolsten sind aber die dreisten Schamanen: Die würfeln für Caster, Heiler und Nahkampf Sachen.



naja wie die ganzen leder dominas ( druiden )


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> bei palas gibt es inzwischen leider das selbe problem wie frueher bei jaegern
> es gibt da schwarze schafe
> hab selber schon palas erlebt die nach dem motto vorgehen:
> platte: brauch ich fuer mein schutz equipp
> ...



/signed

need für 2t-equip abklären mit der Gruppe und wenn keiner was dagegen hat mach; wenn nich dann nich;

im konkreten Fall:
solange keine Klasse dabei ist die das betreffende item als höchsten rüstungssachverstand anlegen kann und needet spricht nix gegen einen Need deinerseits auch wenns unterm maximum liegt; (Bei heilern sollte es kein Thema sein, in kaum ner 5er-Gruppe wird man 2 heiler finden)

Beispiel: Plattenschurken der mit einem schurken um ein Lederteil würfelt; ---> haarig und ich würde dem offkrieger fast empfehlen zu verzichten; muss aber jeder selber wissen


----------



## Marthuk (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus: Weil Palas immer schuld sind.Palas können ja nichts,und sind ja nur ein Hindernis für andere Spieler,da man sie eigentlich nicht braucht!

*ironie off*

Was ist falsch daran für Sachen zu würfeln die nicht der maximalen Rüstungsklasse entsprechen?Bin auch Pala,und als ich auf Heal geskillt hab,wie hätte ich mir da ein anständiges Heal-Equip zusammenstellen können wenn ich nur Platte genommen hätte?Selbst jetzt,mit sehr gutem Equip,trage ich teilweise noch Leder und Stoff.
Aber wenns bessere Stats hat,is mir das doch wurscht,als PvE-Heiler brauchste im Regelfall nich so viel Rüssi.
Gut,wenn ein Heil-Priester dabei ist und man als Palatank da mitgeht,hat natürlich der Heiler vorrang auf ein Soffitem zu würfeln.Aber wenn ein Heilpala dabei ist,sollte der doch auf alles würfeln dürfen was bessere Stats als das gegenwärtige Equip hat.Zum Ende hin werden Pala-Heiler wahrscheinlich ausschließlich Platte haben,aber das muss man sich erstmal erarbeiten!


----------



## Calathiel (27. Februar 2008)

hehe naja normalerweise, bzw. in den raids wo ich war lief es immer so ab:

SToff droppt, Kein Priester hat need
WEnn dann ein Pala need hat (z.b. als übergangsequip weil sein teil nie droppen will) wieso sollt man ihms ned geben. Auch ich als RL gebs ihm dann gerne, da es für ihn ja eine Verbesserung ist.
KLar bringts ihm für pvp wenig, doch für pve is der rüssi wert egal.
ICh würd aber NIEMALS einem Pala ein Priesteritem geben, wenn der Priester need hat. Da hat dieser ganz klar VOrrang (priester kann nur stoff, pala kann platte bis stoff)

ICh finde dies die beste Handhabung von Lootverteilung. 

WEil ich finds z.b. Sinnlos wenn man ein stoffitem disst nur weil kein priester need hat ... Da gibt man das zeug lieber nem pala ...


mfg das is jetzt nur auf HEAL ausgelegt

mfg shy


----------



## Erothar (27. Februar 2008)

seh ich auch so solang kein stoffi dabei ist der need hat kann man da schon drauf würfeln. als healer gehts ja drum vie +heal zu haben und net ums "wie viel dmg kann ich einstecken" obwohl en plattenheiler manchmal leben retten kann wenn er mehr einstecken kann. Also ich hab auch 1-2 stoffteile und 1 Leder an der rest us zwar platte aber hey warum nicht.


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Februar 2008)

Um dem thema aus dem weg zugehn entweder vorne weg klären oder einfach nicht mit randoms in die ini, erspart man sich viel ärger und streß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

schön zitiert fint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch Paladin,
"aber" ich find es echt scheiße wenn palas den stoff weg würfeln ich trage nur platte gibt ja auch genug platte mit int.
ich habe auch nen stoffie nen mage und mich hat das voll abgefuckt das mir so nen tank dudu die handschuhe wegschnappt im blutkessel


----------



## Naamah (27. Februar 2008)

Denke auch, dass man als Platteträger den Stoffis die Items nicht wegschnappen sollte.
Allein die Möglichkeit Stoff, Leder, schwere Rüstung und Platte tragen zu KÖNNEN erhöht nunmal auch die Chance das etwas dementsprechendes droppt. Als Priester bist auf Stoff angewisen. 
Kein Stoffdrop, also nichts für dich.
Als Paladin kannst du so gut wie alles anziehn was so im Laufe einer Instanz droppt.Diesen Vorteil so auszuspielen finde ich auch etwas unfair. (Umhänge und Waffen ausgeschlossen).

Ich stimme aber zu, dass wenn es natürlich keiner braucht dazu nichts einzuwenden ist.

Geschickte Kommunikation denke ich ist da der richtige Weg.


----------



## Makata (27. Februar 2008)

> Gut,wenn ein Heil-Priester dabei ist und man als Palatank da mitgeht,hat natürlich der Heiler vorrang auf ein Soffitem zu würfeln.Aber wenn ein Heilpala dabei ist,sollte der doch auf alles würfeln dürfen was bessere Stats als das gegenwärtige Equip hat.Zum Ende hin werden Pala-Heiler wahrscheinlich ausschließlich Platte haben,aber das muss man sich erstmal erarbeiten!



ja du sagst es am ende, und wieviele priester, druiden und schamane ärgern sich davor grün und blau nur weil ein pala ihnen das zeug wegwürfelt?
es gibt in 5er instanzen genug equip + marken auf heroic, damit man heil items für seine klasse findet, auch mal nicht platten items, aber in 5er is normal e nit das problem weil man da nicht mit 2 heiler reingeht.
aber in raids, sollte man auf die anderen klassen rücksicht nehmen.
weil mir is auch schon passiert das mir ein vergelter pala den kolben von der maid und den healer gürtel von moroes weggewürfelt hat.
beim gürtel hät ich es nichtmal verstanden wenn er als healer dabei gewesen wäre.
ganz einfach, ich hab mir auch davor in den 5ern usw. heal equip zusammengesucht um in kara heilen zu können und gehe nicht mit anderer skillung oder crap heal equip mit, lasse mich durchziehen und würfel dann anderen das heal equip weg.


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

ups is was schief gelaufen


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Jo das ist ja auch scheiße, ich würfel nur für Platte. Es sei den ein guter Kolben oder ein gutes Schwert dropt mit int. da kann ich nicht wiederstehen also wenns mehr dmg macht


----------



## hardok (27. Februar 2008)

also mal abgesehen von der diskussion ueber die maximale ruestungsklasse: wenn man unter allen stoffitems nach items mit spellkrit (illumination) und heilung (heilung > spelldmg) sucht, dann bekommt man 5 items. davon sind 3  noch fuer level 60, 1 hose wird wohl im sunwell plateau droppen und 1 armschiene gibt es fuer heroic abzeichen. irgendwie kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es um eins dieser items ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn er so sein heilequip verbessern kann, ignoriert er manareg durch illumination oder seinen +heal wert.


----------



## Cernunos (27. Februar 2008)

Ich denke wenn du als Healer mitgehst, haste auch das vorrecht auf die Healitems die du brauchst. Und da hat sich dann auch kein Shadow-Priest zu beschweren, der das Teil gerne als second equip Teil hätte, weil er eben nicht als Heiler sondern als DD mit ist....


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Habe 3 70er, jeden Unterschiedlich equipt gelevelt.

Hunter = Der erste 70er. Auf seinem Weg nach Oben hab ich meistens schwere Rüssi getragen. Gelegentlich waren mal Ledersachen dabei, die wohl für den Schurken gedacht sind, aber auch Hunter können Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer und Angriffskraft gebrauchen. 

Mage = Kann nur Stoff tragen, also vom equip her keine Probleme. Lediglich wenn auf einem Stoffloot mehr Healboni als DMG boni drauf ist, ist wohl jedem klar das dies Healequip ist. Hab darauf auch nur bedarf gewürfelt, wenn kein Heiler es brauchte und es besser als meine bisherige Rüssi war.

Pala = Da wären wir beim problem... Habe den pala von 60 auf 70 als Heiler gespielt, daher waren Instanzen Besuche öfter an der Tagesordnung als wie Soloquesten. In der Inz war ich immer der einzige Healer und ich würfelte Bedarf auf Stoff (Priest), Leder (Dudu) und Schwere Rüssi (Schami) die wohl eher für die in den Klammern stehenden klassen geeignet waren, als für mich. Wenn mich einer anmaulte von wegen "Stoff ist für den priest, lass es ihm", entgegnete ich nur "Wer heilt hier denn? der Shadowpriest oder Ich?" Genauso bei Schamis und Dudus. Wenn was droppt, zb Healboni loot, dann hat meiner Meinung nach der Anspruch dadrauf, der in diesem Run heilt.
Als Pala sowieso immer verzwickt. Mich mit Warris auseinander gesetzt wegen DMG equip (keine loladin sprüche danke^^) oder Tankequip. Hab meist den kürzeren gezogen weil ich ja healer war. naja, andres thema.


----------



## Desty (27. Februar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> also das ein pala mal auf stoff würfelt als ok, aber NUR wenn kein priester dabei ist der dieses teil braucht.
> [...]
> aber trotzdem sollte die klasse für die es das maximum ist und die skillung dafür hat priorität haben.


Genau!

Hinzu kommen speziell beim Pala zwei Punkte:
1. wie schon einige geschrieben haben, dass Platte mehr Schutz bietet wenn man doch mal eine Situation hat, wo ein Mob auf einen prügelt (aus dem Grund sollte man auch immer ein Schild tragen und keine Offhand)

2. Stoff und Leder-Items haben in der Regel Willenskraft, womit der Pala gar nix anfangen kann. Zudem gibt es meist nur auf den Platte-Sachen Spellcrit, womit der Pala wiederum sehr viel anfangen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn also ein Stoff-Item dropt, was das Healgear verbessert, ist es temporär sicher ne Lösung. Aber man sollte sich nicht ärgern, wenn man passen muss, weil jemand anderes (Stoffiges) Need hat - das nächste Platteteil für den Slot kommt bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Shadowelve schrieb:


> Wenn mich einer anmaulte von wegen "Stoff ist für den priest, lass es ihm", entgegnete ich nur "Wer heilt hier denn? der Shadowpriest oder Ich?"
> [...]
> Mich mit Warris auseinander gesetzt wegen DMG equip (keine loladin sprüche danke^^) oder Tankequip. Hab meist den kürzeren gezogen weil ich ja healer war. naja, andres thema.


Den Grund für den Kürzeren haste ja direkt vorher schon selbst beantwortet - denn wer hat denn den Dmg/Tank gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Angenomen ein Pala Würfelt meine handschuhe weg kann ich dan ticket schreiben ?
Gut euch mein char an habe auch sachen mit int is aber ales platte. " Hamsterboy "


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Cernunos schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn du als Healer mitgehst, haste auch das vorrecht auf die Healitems die du brauchst. Und da hat sich dann auch kein Shadow-Priest zu beschweren, der das Teil gerne als second equip Teil hätte, weil er eben nicht als Heiler sondern als DD mit ist....



ja die Meisten heal sachen machen aber auch zauber dmg


----------



## Calathiel (27. Februar 2008)

hmm cer das is schwer zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da weiss nichtma ich die antwort: ich würds auch dem pala geben, als dem shadowpriest aber da muss ich sagen, ist es jedem seine sache

hingegen holypriest > pala/schami/dudu wenns um stoff geht
healdudu > schami/pala wenns um leder geht
healschami > pala wenns um schwere rüssi geht
healpala > healpala wenns um ääääääääääääh was schreib ich da grad -.-


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Naamah schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass man als Platteträger den Stoffis die Items nicht wegschnappen sollte.
> Allein die Möglichkeit Stoff, Leder, schwere Rüstung und Platte tragen zu KÖNNEN erhöht nunmal auch die Chance das etwas dementsprechendes droppt. Als Priester bist auf Stoff angewisen.
> Kein Stoffdrop, also nichts für dich.
> Als Paladin kannst du so gut wie alles anziehn was so im Laufe einer Instanz droppt.Diesen Vorteil so auszuspielen finde ich auch etwas unfair. (Umhänge und Waffen ausgeschlossen).
> ...


Neulich meinte nen pala zu mir er könne ja auch stoff tragen ich find das dreist


----------



## Makata (27. Februar 2008)

> ja die Meisten heal sachen machen aber auch zauber dmg



aber weniger als die dmg sachen für den slot.
daher nie ein heal item anziehen wegen dem spell dmg.

also das mal ganz klar, wenn ein shadowpriest ein heal item will, aber ein healer need draufhat, dann gehts an den healer.

es sollte einfach die regel geben.
man würfelt nur auf sachen die man für die skillung benötigt, mit der man gerade unterwegs ist.
ich kann nicht erwarten das ich als dd mir das heal equip einsacke oder als healer das dd equip.
sollte keiner, wirklich keiner von denn dd's ( oder heilern ) need haben, dann ist es ffa.

haben mehrere leute für ein item need und haben die richtige skillung, dann:

priester -> stoff prio
druide -> leder prio
schami -> schwere rüssi prio


----------



## Cernunos (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> ja die Meisten heal sachen machen aber auch zauber dmg



Ganz ehrlich, der Schaden der auf Healklamotten ist, ist wesentlich geringer als der auf Castersachen.

vergleich nur mal den Drop aus HDZ1 (Healerschultern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit ner Level 60 Dungeonquestbelohnung aus der Halbinsel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fällt dir was auf? Zweitere sind viel besser für Caster und das obwohl dazwischen 6 Level liegen. Wer als Caster also Bedarf auf die Healschulterstücke wegen dem Dmg hat, der hat wohl das questen vergessen^^


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Angenomen ein Pala Würfelt meine handschuhe weg kann ich dan ticket schreiben ?
> Gut euch mein char an habe auch sachen mit int is aber ales platte. " Hamsterboy "



nimm dir doch mal zeit zum antworten...dann klappt das auch mit zitieren und so
wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du wissen ob du ein ticket schreiben kannst, wenn dirr jemand etwas wegwuerfelt
die antwort lautet schlicht und einfach: NEIN
ist halt glueckssache
deswegen das wuerfeln
einfachste methode: Pluendermeister


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> die antwort lautet schlicht und einfach: NEIN



äähm; das ist so nicht richtig; Er KANN schon; nur wird ihm halt der GEM iwas in der Art "blabla müssen die Spieler unter einander ausmachen blablubb" antworten...


----------



## strongsafety (27. Februar 2008)

also da 80% der hier anwesenden keinen pala haben, nehm ich  mir heraus (holy-pala) dazu stellung zu nehmen:

1) holypala sollte auf jeden fall nur platten-heil-items nehmen

2) als holy-pala ist es durchaus üblich, auch +stärke-items (platte für krieger) zu würfeln ABER NUR

3) ich das vor einer ini kläre!

dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn ,-)

das problem ist, daß der holy-pala mit heilequip zwar für ini's toll ist aber bei dailyq oder farmen ABSOLUT keinen dmg macht und ein mobkampf 3 stunden dauert. also: hybride genrell mitwürfeln lassen (als holy würde ich aber eh nichts schlechteres als platte nehmen) ABER unbedingt vorher abklären. thema erledigt - nächstes thema

ps.: spiel auch einen mondkin. da ists noch krasser, da ich als katze ode bär auch mit leder vom schurken rumlaufen will/kann. ich klär das immer im vorfeld und da gehts immer. (außer einmal, wo mir ein jäger eine ledergarnitur mit zaubercrit und zauberschaden wegge-needed hat! das lag aber an dem jäger-noob ;-)!


----------



## Lexort (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...



Unter 58 wird einem Holypala nix anderes übrig bleiben als auf das eine oder andere Stoffteil zu würfeln, in der Scherbenwelt gibts genügenst Heilplatte oder schwere Rüssi, die von den Stats her weit besser fürn Holypala geeignet ist als Stoffteile auf denen sich fast immer eine Haufen Wille findet, der dem Holypala genau 0 bringt.

Auf Deutsch: Holypala unter 60 in Stoff ist OK über 60 eher eine Lachnummer.


----------



## Battus (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin auch Holypala...

ABER: Ich würde NIEMALS!!! Stoff tragen. Ein stoffiger Paladin verliert den besten Vorteil, den er gegenüber Priestern hat: seinen Plattenschutz.

Ich würde niemals einen Stoffpala mit in eine Ini nehmen. Dann lieber einen Priester. Lieber mal ein paar Heilboni-Punkte weniger, als wie ein schwuler Pala durch Inis zu rennen. Dann sollte er auch lieber gleich Blümchen pflücken gehen.


----------



## Unic_Howard (27. Februar 2008)

Also spätestens nach dem 2ten Twink und Instanzen gerenne habe ich mir angewöhnt bei Random Gruppen Plündermeister reinzumachen. Wenn jemand damit ein Problem hat, ersatz suchen. 

Habe auf jeden Fall kein Verständniss dafür das unser LvL64er Tankadin meinem Holypriest Stoffschultern mit +heal wegrollt weil er ja "mal irgendwann heal Equip braucht" oder ein Mage mir Handschuhe mit +heal wegrollt "weil die Stats besser waren als seine" usw. usf. 

Zu oft mitgemacht und auch kein Bock mehr drauf. Ich rolle mit meinem Deftank auch keinen Offkriegern die +hit +AP Armschienen weg oder mit meinem Holypriester irgendeine Casterrobe mit Crit und Spelldmg weil ich ja irgendwann mal Shadow skillen könnte. Wenn es sonst keiner braucht kann von mir aus jeder alles haben aber es gibt gewisse ungeschrieben Gesetze die man einfach einhalten sollte und auch mal auf was verzichten... 

So sehe ich das und wer damit ein Problem hat, den brauch ich nicht in meiner Instanzgruppe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (27. Februar 2008)

Mit wie vielen Heilern geht man normalerweise in ne 5er Ini?
Mit genau einem!

Und wenn dann Stoff mit + Heil dropt, wer hat den meisten Nutzen und den größten Bedarf?
Der Schattenpriester, der vielleicht mal irgendwann heilen will? Der Verstärkerschamane, der gehört hat, daß Restos in Raids beliebt seien? Der Tankdruide, weil er ja zwischendurch mal Form welchseln und nen Heal casten könnte? Oder der Pala, der zwar Platte tragen könnte, aber leider für den Platz noch kein schönes +Heil-Plattenteil gefunden hat?

Ich persönlich mag es zwar gar nicht, Stoff oder Leder zu tragen, wenn ich auch schwere Rüstung nutzen kann, aber da die Brust von Nethergroll nie droppen wollte, und die beiden Heilpriester die Robe von Julia schon hatte, hab ich die dann doch erstmal als Ersatz für den Harnisch der Tiefenströmung genommen und bin mit einem Stoffteil als Schami rumgelaufen - warum nicht auch ein Pala?

Aber sprecht das im Zweifel vorher ab, und wenn die Gruppe sagt "Nein, du darfst nicht auf Heilstoff würfeln, weil das ja Stoffies fürs Zweitequip brauchen können" (oder auch Dmg-Stoffies, seit da auch ein Drittel des +heil als Schaden drauf ist, ist das ja auch keine Seltenheit, daß Magier zB auf sowas würfeln), dann such dir ne andere. DDs gibts viele, aber Heiler sind oft Mangelware.


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

/sigend @Battus (bis auf "...niemals mitnehmen...") Wenn einer so rumläuft is es mir egal... ich muß diesen Char nicht sehen wenn ich in WoW einlogge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als unsere Gilde mal Heilerprobleme bekommen hat habe ich innerhalb einer Woche mein Plattenheilequip (einige Teile waren auf der Bank) auch auf nem Kara-tauglichen Stand. 
Es gibt keinerlei Probleme in BC nen Pala ordentlich mit Platte auszustatten...PVP ftw kommt da natürlich auch dazu (geht nicht bei allen Klassen bzw Skillungen)


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...



pve = wayne was für rüssi
pvp = platte

wenns heal ist und ein heiler das braucht ist es egal ob der nun platte oder stoff trägt in 25er machts eh bääm und du bist down


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Battus schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch Holypala...
> 
> ABER: Ich würde NIEMALS!!! Stoff tragen. Ein stoffiger Paladin verliert den besten Vorteil, den er gegenüber Priestern hat: seinen Plattenschutz.
> 
> Ich würde niemals einen Stoffpala mit in eine Ini nehmen. Dann lieber einen Priester. Lieber mal ein paar Heilboni-Punkte weniger, als wie ein schwuler Pala durch Inis zu rennen. Dann sollte er auch lieber gleich Blümchen pflücken gehen.



Rofl...wenn Tank aggro halten kann bekommt der Holypala keinen dmg, wozu also platte wenn keiner auf dich eindrischt?


----------



## Cernunos (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Rofl...wenn Tank aggro halten kann bekommt der Holypala keinen dmg, wozu also platte wenn keiner auf dich eindrischt?



damit man im falle eines Wipes deutlich höhere Reppkosten als die Stoffies hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Rofl...wenn Tank aggro halten kann bekommt der Holypala keinen dmg, wozu also platte wenn keiner auf dich eindrischt?



Weil wie oben erwähnt BC Heilplatte und schwere Rüssi Statsmäßig zum Pala passen BC Stoffteile aber nicht.
Sprich in Stoff gimpt sich ein Holypala in der Scherbenwelt selber.


----------



## Valiel (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...



Es kommt einfach darauf an mit welcher Funktion (Skillung) du in der Gruppe vertreten bist. 
Wenn du als Heilig-Pala mit gehst kannst du natürlich auf alles würfeln was deinem Heil-Equip zu gute kommt.
Das selbe gilt wenn du als Vergelter mit gehst oder als Tank. Vorrausgesetzt das ist eine 5er Gruppe.

Bist du in einer 10er Gruppe zusammen mit einem weiteren Heiler, Schadensklasse (Jäger, Schurke etc.) oder Tank hat natürlich der vorrang der die Rüstung generell trägt. Also hat ein Heilig-Priester mehr bedarf auf seine Set-Items als du mit deinem Heilig-Pala. Genauso hat ein Schurke mehr bedarf auf Leder schadensequip als du.

Der rest ist einfach Fairness, z.B. bei Waffen, Schmuck, Halsketten, Ringen.



Bei uns in Kara bekommen z.B. auch die Heilig Paladine oder Schamanen die Stoff oder Lederitems fürn Druidenheiler, wenn keiner dabei ist oder kein need besteht.

Denke deine Frage dürfte beantwortet sein ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (27. Februar 2008)

Gobonn schrieb:


> als healdudu brauch man stoff :/




Quark! Es gibt genügend Zeugs mit Plusheal oder Spelldmg in Form von Lacklederkorsett geschnitten auf Wollknäuel oder langer Lulatsch in blau! Mit meinem Druiden hab ich nie Stoff getragen ausser vlt in den ersten 10-15 Leveln. Und man sollte es so bedenken: In einigen Instanzen, vor allem Raids später gibt es AE-Effekte. Wenn man dann Stoff trägt, obwohl es Leder (oder Bsp. Pala Platte) sein könnte, kippt man wohl durchaus schneller aus den Latschen .. Denn Stoff und Platte unterscheiden sich (geschätzt jetzt) um das vier- oder fünffache.

Naja und wenn ich als Heiler mal irgendein Zeugs brauchen sollte.. Dann würfel ich nicht einfach Bedarf sondern klär das erstmal mit der Gruppe bzw betreffenden Leuten, die das ebenfalls tragen könnte natürlich ab! Alles andere ist egoistisch und irgendwie dumm.


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Cernunos schrieb:


> damit man im falle eines Wipes deutlich höhere Reppkosten als die Stoffies hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lexort schrieb:


> Weil wie oben erwähnt BC Heilplatte und schwere Rüssi Statsmäßig zum Pala passen BC Stoffteile aber nicht.
> Sprich in Stoff gimpt sich ein Holypala in der Scherbenwelt selber.



Auf dem weg zu 70 findeste kaum Healplattensachen, deswegen nimmt man das was man em ehesten braucht und da sind die Heal Stoffi sachen am besten.


----------



## Tirkari (27. Februar 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> In einigen Instanzen, vor allem Raids später gibt es AE-Effekte. Wenn man dann Stoff trägt, obwohl es Leder (oder Bsp. Pala Platte) sein könnte, kippt man wohl durchaus schneller aus den Latschen ..


Hängt sehr vom AE-Effekt ab ...
Zauberschaden ist nicht Rüstungsabhängig, den verringerst du durch Widerstände ...


----------



## Phash (27. Februar 2008)

dplpst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (27. Februar 2008)

wenn du etwas findest, was deiner aktuellen skillung dienlich is: lang zu!

Wenn du etwas findest, was keine Sau gebrauchen kann oder jeder nur als 2. Gear bräuchte:lang zu!

Der Kram droppt so oft... und wenn man nix kriegt, geht man einfach nochmal und hat genug Marken um sich eh was besseres für heroic marken zu kaufen ^^

also von daher... ich versteh die Lootproblematik nich: looten was man brauchen kann und gut ists, da gibts doch gar keine Diskussion.

Soll halt jeder einfach vernünftig für seine jetzige Skillung needen (Ausnahme: wenn einer nur für den Run umgeskillt hat, dann würd ich ihm auf beides n Recht einräumen)


----------



## Phash (27. Februar 2008)

grummel

drfchpst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Februar 2008)

unter anderem auch darum, weil 95% der stoffheilteile für palas ungeeignet sind.


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

warum ? weil wir stoffies spaß dran haben, euch palas ewig mit den gleichen platte herummrennen zu lassen, und euch die guten heilsachen verwähren wollen.

DARUM!

ne im ernst, wen du was wirklich brauchst frag die gruppe ob du darfst, wenns aber eins toffie braucht, dan würfle nich mit. ist klüger


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Februar 2008)

bei mir ists schon so weit, dass ich als shadow priester erst dann bedarf wuerfel auf heal sachen bevor die anderen klassen gepasst haben.
in einem run hat ein healpala 3 sachen bekommen.. fuer def, fuer heal und fuer dmg... als ich es dann gewagt hatte auf den heal hosen aus stoff bedarf zu machen ist er total ausgeflippt -.- 
ja ich bin nur ein shadow, aber man kommt oft in versuchung zu heilen.. wenn man mal mit freunden unterwegs ist und ein paar quests macht oder aehnliche dinge... daher sammle ich mir auch ein healequipment zusammen... 

gestern hat der heal schami auch bedarf auf die heal schultern gemacht die ich gerne gehabt haette... aber ich hab dann doch verzichtet weil ich keinen stress haben wollte ... 
versteh es auch nicht, warum alle klassen imm auf bedarf machen muessen wenn sie mehr als nur stoff tragen koennen ... -.- 
ich waere froh wenn ich platte oder aehnliches tragen koennte...


----------



## toxic-dust (27. Februar 2008)

heildose in stoff=tunte
pala in t5 = dasselbe^^

Allgemein geht stoff tragen, aber jeder priester wird dich meucheln wollen (es sei der ist shadow.. will aber trotzdem heal equip). Ausserdem wie schon genannt, bringt wille auf den stoffsachen 0,nix und die wenigen +heal mehr wirken sich negativ auf den HP und manapool aus, weil eben stoff durch wille ein deutliches stück weniger ausdauer und int besitzt - somit gleicht sich das wieder aus, aber mit platte lebt man länger.
Später kommen auch situationen vor, wo ein heiler auch mal nen add an die backe kriegt, und trotzdem weiterhin das ziel heilen muss -  da hätte jeder priester gerne platte statt stoff.

und noch mal, pala in stoff = tunte!


----------



## Makata (27. Februar 2008)

> bei mir ists schon so weit, dass ich als shadow priester erst dann bedarf wuerfel auf heal sachen bevor die anderen klassen gepasst haben.



ganz einfach, du bist dd, daher haben die heal geskillten prio.
wenn du heal equip willst, geh als heiler mit.


----------



## Livea (27. Februar 2008)

Zu einem Holy Pala gehört einfach Platte erst recht auf 70 denn da gibt es mehr als geniales Healequip für Palas. Und wie schon ein paar geschrieben haben ist die Plattenrüssi genau seine stärke ! Gestern war wieder ein Paradebeispiel in Kara bei Nightbane: Durch den Fear bin ich unkontrolliert vor Nightbane gelaufen und hab ein schickes Spalten abbekommen was mir so 8k Life genommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ohne Full Platte hätte ich das ganz sicher nicht überlebt und der Raid wäre früher oder später Gewipet.


----------



## Tirkari (27. Februar 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> versteh es auch nicht, warum alle klassen imm auf bedarf machen muessen wenn sie mehr als nur stoff tragen koennen ... -.-


Naja, kommt halt auch drauf an, wie viele gescheite Items es für diesen Platz gibt, und wie die droppen.
Wenn man da jedesmal Pech hat, bei dem, was eigentlich besser geeignet wäre (wie Schwere Rüstung für Schami oder Platte als Pala), kann ich es verstehen, wenn man Soff bedarft. Nicht verstehen kann ich aber dagegen, wenn ein Schami oder Pala Urmondstoffschneider wird, um das Set zu tragen (hab ich auch schon gesehen ... - bei Druiden gehts ja noch, ist nen geringerer Rüstungsunterschied, und sie können auch mit Wille was anfangen) oder wenn kreuz und quer alles für jede mögliche Skillungsvariante bedarft wird (oder bei Items, die bei Stats oder + Heil vielleicht eine minimale Verbesserung nur bringen, aber von der "falschen" Rüstungsart sind - wenn man schon auf etwas mit weniger Rüstung und etwas unpassenderen Stats würfelt - Wille als Schami zB - sollte der Rest wenigstens eine deutliche Verbesserung bringen)


----------



## klkraetz (27. Februar 2008)

Genau eure deine Meinung @ Livea, und wenn bis dato hallt kein gutes Platte Heal equip gedroppt hat, läuft der Pala hallt noch mit verstärker Equip rum und healt,....


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

Livea schrieb:


> Zu einem Holy Pala gehört einfach Platte erst recht auf 70 denn da gibt es mehr als geniales Healequip für Palas. Und wie schon ein paar geschrieben haben ist die Plattenrüssi genau seine stärke ! Gestern war wieder ein Paradebeispiel in Kara bei Nightbane: Durch den Fear bin ich unkontrolliert vor Nightbange gelaufen und hab ein schickes Spalten abbekommen was mir so 8k Life genommen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed, wobei später die rüssi unerheblich wird

ich finds wichtig festzuhalten, daß es einfach klassen gibt, die garkeine andere Rüssi tragen können und drum (zu recht) angepisst sind wenn der Boonkin dem Mage die Brust wegwürfelt...

wer einen "höheren" Rüstungssachverstand hat sollte zumindest mit demjenigen drüber kurz gesprochen haben dem er da ein item "wegwürfelt"


----------



## Lafayette (27. Februar 2008)

Wo genau ist das Problem?!

Beispiel: 

Ich geh mal von nem 5er run aus: Da ist meist nur ein Heiler dabei,oder? Wenn ein Shadow UND ein Heilpala dabei sind, dann kann der Pala imho schon bedarf machen, sollte er sich mit dem neuen Teil +heal-technisch verbessern, denn der Shadow hat sich fürs "Schaden machen" entschieden.So Sätze wie : "Ich brauch Healequip" stinken einfach nur.

In einem Raid wirds schon kniffliger. Da rate ich nur, geht mit Leuten , mit denen ihr relativ guten Kontakt habt, die dann auch maln Auge zudrücken. Imho geht Stoff an den Heilpala bevor es gedisst wird. Das Problem ist doch,wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, je jünger die Grp-Partizipanten sind, desto eher und mehr Missgunst gibt es unter den Leuten. Ich z.b. bin in einer Gilde ,wo die Leute schon jenseits der ominösen 12 sind. Wobei ich als Plattenträger schon aus ethischen Gründen nie Stoff oder Leder tragen wollen würde... so viel dazu^^


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Februar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> ganz einfach, du bist dd, daher haben die heal geskillten prio.
> wenn du heal equip willst, geh als heiler mit.




bei priestern keine frage, aber bei heal druiden, palas und co ... ?! nee seh ich eigentlich net so ...


----------



## Makata (27. Februar 2008)

> bei priestern keine frage, aber bei heal druiden, palas und co ... ?! nee seh ich eigentlich net so ...



was siehst nicht so? 
das ein heal geskillter nicht prio ( vor einem dd ) auf heal sachen hat?


----------



## alchilèes (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja wie die ganzen leder dominas ( druiden )



dem muss ich widersprechen, es mag welche geben, für mich als mondkin sind di melee-teile aber mal sowas von uninteressant, ich lasse sie lieber entzaubern als mich mit einem crap zu belasten das ich nie tragen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. bin überzeugter lederträger, gibt genug schicke sachen, stoff den stoffies dann fall ich auch nicht so schnell um wenn ich mal wieder die aggro von nem mob hab


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Februar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> was siehst nicht so?
> das ein heal geskillter nicht prio ( vor einem dd ) auf heal sachen hat?



wenn ein heal pala schon ne platte an hat, die aehnliche werte hat wie das aus stoff, warum macht er dann bitte bedarf?!


----------



## Makata (27. Februar 2008)

> wenn ein heal pala schon ne platte an hat, die aehnliche werte hat wie das aus stoff, warum macht er dann bitte bedarf?!



keine ahnung, dass musst den pala fragen.
aber wenns eine gravierende verbesserung ist, dann ok ( wie schon oft erwähnt, nur wenn die klasse mit der rüstungsklasse das nicht braucht ).
wenns eine geringfügige verbesserung ist, dann muss der pala selber so klug sein und merken das seine platte besser ist als das stoff teil.


----------



## klkraetz (27. Februar 2008)

ganz einfach, Optimierung der Ausrüstung. Im Pve ist es bei den meisten Encountern egal ob man 500 Rüssi mehr hat oder nicht. Das was Zählt beim HealPala ist +Heal, +int, +crit. Sorry wenn ich was vergessen hab, aber ich hab selber keinen Pala.


----------



## Lexort (27. Februar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> ganz einfach, Optimierung der Ausrüstung. Im Pve ist es bei den meisten Encountern egal ob man 500 Rüssi mehr hat oder nicht. Das was Zählt beim HealPala ist +Heal, +int, +crit. Sorry wenn ich was vergessen hab, aber ich hab selber keinen Pala.



Und das Optimum ist auf 70 auf Platte und schwerer Rüssi zu finden und nicht auf Stoff...


----------



## Makata (27. Februar 2008)

> Und das Optimum ist auf 70 auf Platte und schwerer Rüssi zu finden und nicht auf Stoff...



platte -> ja
schwere rüssi -> schamane


----------



## Ashaqun (27. Februar 2008)

Ich kann HolyPalas schon verstehen, die auf Leder, Stoff, schwere Rüssi Bedarf machen, wenn sie das für ihr Heilequip benötigen. Ich spiele momentan auch einen Healschamanen und habe das ganz große Problem, dass in den Inis bis 70 NICHTS an schwerer Rüstung droppt, was für mich geeignet wäre. Daher lauf ich auch überwiegend mit Healdruiden und Stoffieteilen rum. 
Wenn also ein Heiler seine Equip heiltechnisch verbessern kann, dann sollte er auch immer Bedarf machen können. Er hat ja nun wirklich "Bedarf" darauf. Ein Schattenpriester oder so braucht es ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, hat also keinen Bedarf.

Wer mit solchen Begründungen Bedarf würfelt, dass er irgend wann mal irgend wie umskillen möchte, wird bei mir sofort gekickt.


----------



## Marlix (27. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich halte es noch immer so das grundsätzlich die Klasse die die jeweilige Rüstung als Maximum tragen kann, den ersten Bedarf anmelden darf. (Skillung natürlich vorausgesetzt)
> Mein Pala hat aber auch noch nie Stoff oder Leder getragen. Ich sehe, als eine der größten Stärken, das gute Druchhaltevermögen des Palas und möchte es nicht durch mindere Rüssi abschwächen. Denn gerade beim Paladin gibt es als Heiler beste Ergänzungen im PVP Gear und ich bin eigentlich niemals auf Stoff o. a. Materialien angewiesen.
> ...



Ganz genau Meine meinung dazu muss ich ja nicht mehr viel schreiben wurde ja schon alles geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würd auch nie meinem pala Stoff anziehen...Platte FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lighta (27. Februar 2008)

Also ganz allgemein ist einfach zu sagen, dass Palas eben erschaffen wurden um alles tragen zu können. Vom stoffigen Healequip bis zum Schildkrötenpanzer. Ich denke dass es uns nachgesehen werden muss, dass wir mal Heal-, Dmg- und Tanksachen brauchen, das das ja eben von uns erwartet wird. Is doch genau wie mitm Druiden. "hmm würd ich mal fürs Heal-Equip nehmen".....Und mal ehrlich die wären auch ganz schön doof wenn sie nicht drauf rollen würden.

Allerdings ist eben wirklich zurückhaltung geboten, da man ja seit neustem nicht nur den armen Priestern und Druiden das Zeugs wegwürfelt, sondern eben auch den Schamis.

Also ganz ehrlich ich halte mich beim Healequip zurück, solange es Stoff und Leder ist und es jmd anderst braucht, beim schwerer Rüssi allerdings bin ich eher skrupelloser, da Schamis ebenfalls Stoff und Leder tragen können.

Ich denke mal allgemein ist einfach zu sagen, dass man zu Gunsten anderer klassen ( die nicht das Glück haben alles tragen zu können) verzichten sollte, wenn aber keiner Need hat, dann einfach Bedarf auf ALLES. Vorrasugesetzt man kann damit wirklich etwas anfangen.......und damit meine ich nicht die mystische Wandlung Item--->Gold.


----------



## klkraetz (27. Februar 2008)

> Und das Optimum ist auf 70 auf Platte und schwerer Rüssi zu finden und nicht auf Stoff...



Ab Raid Instanzen geb ich dir 100%ig recht. Aber wenn ich daran denk wie oft ich mit meinem Schamanen die gleiche Instanz gehen musste OHNE das dieser beschissene Healgürtel gedroppt ist,... Kurz darauf hatt mir ein full epix Shadowpriest einen blauen stoff Healer gürtel weggewürfelt. Also musst ich wieder die andere Instanz gehen bis zum abwinken. Soll das etwa Spaß machen ??
Ich finde es ist egal was droppt, ob Schwer, Leder oder Stoff. Wenn es besser ist als das eigene Equip, warum sollte man keinen Bedarf machen ?? Vorausgesetzt es ist in dem Falle kein anderer Healer dabei der darauf Bedarf hat. Was mich aber in 5 Mann Instanzen wundern würde.


----------



## Marthuk (27. Februar 2008)

Wieso sollte +Willenskraft für einen Pala 0 nutzen haben?Klar,der hat kein zusätzliches +heal durch seine Skillung,aber schonmal gehört das Willenskraft für Manareg zuständig ist?Wenn ich sehe wie schnell Priester,Dudus und Schamis Oom sind,und ich dastehe,nonstop heile und ne Stunde weitermachen könnte ohne Oom zu gehen,weil ich so viel Manareg habe,ist diese Behauptung völlig lachhaft.
Wer als Pala-Heiler drauf besteht ausschließlich Platte zu tragen und NIEMALS was anderes,der kann mal gucken wie schnell er in größere Raids mitgenommen wird...Wenn man nur Platte würfelt,braucht man auch mit den Heroic-Marken sehr lange um Full-Platte-heal-equippt zu sein.Falls er dann dochmal vorher in nen Raid mitwill,kommt er mit seinen 900 +heal kaum mit,auch wenn er rumheult das er nur Platte hat.Dem Raid isses völlig schnuppe ob der +heal von Stoff oder Platte kommt.Der Raid bleibt lieber am Leben als nen Palaheiler nur mit Platte dabeizuhaben,weil der ja einen Schlag mehr aushält falls der Tank durch die fehlende Heilung stirbt.


----------



## Lexort (27. Februar 2008)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte +Willenskraft für einen Pala 0 nutzen haben?Klar,der hat kein zusätzliches +heal durch seine Skillung,aber schonmal gehört das Willenskraft für Manareg zuständig ist?Wenn ich sehe wie schnell Priester,Dudus und Schamis Oom sind,und ich dastehe,nonstop heile und ne Stunde weitermachen könnte ohne Oom zu gehen,weil ich so viel Manareg habe,ist diese Behauptung völlig lachhaft.



5 Sekundenregel läßt grüßen - oder wurde die entfernt?


----------



## Marthuk (27. Februar 2008)

Es wird auch Mana während eines Zaubers regeniert ,lesen ftw! =)


----------



## Lexort (27. Februar 2008)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Es wird auch Mana während eines Zaubers regeniert ,lesen ftw! =)



zieh mal alles mp5 sachen aus...


----------



## Schamll (27. Februar 2008)

also ich bin selbst heiler und wenn ich auf stoff bedarf mache frage ich die gruppe immer vorher meistens sagen sie dann auch ja ich sag aber dann auch ihr könnt auch neine sagen wäre mir egal aber den meisten is das egal


----------



## Katze (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...



also bei healer sachen is es find ich ent so schlimm da die rüssi ja wayne is eig wenn der tank gut is ^^ aber als warri oder rogue lach ich denjenigen aus der stoff nimmt oO


----------



## derbolzer (27. Februar 2008)

naja ich bin selber pala und trage auch stoff und mir ist es relativ egal was ander sagen ich spiele den pala so wie ich es fur richtig halte und ich finde wenn nichts besser an platte dropt als das was ich an habe ( auch wenn es stoff ist ) dann mach ich auch bedarf bei stoff denn es kommt ja beim Heal nicht auf die russi wert drauf an sondern beim pala zb auf die Krit zaubertrefferwert , +Heal + inti zb daher ist mir egal was da fur eine rustungswert drauf ist


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

wenn die stats besser sind und mann das item tragen kann sollte mann immer bedarf nehmen. letztens war ich als shadow prist in brt, da droppte ne hose mit 40heal oder so und 20 oder 16 dmg. meine alte hose hate weniger int, weniger ausdauer und nur 12dmg+ und alle haben gemeckert als ich bedarf gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


albern finde ich das wirklich, zumal mann als heal pala(bezieht sich auf den treahd darsteller) im kaum schaden abkriegt und wenn, dann macht es kaum einen unterschied ob mann 200 rüssi oder 60 hat bei nem endboss ist man sowie so platt.


----------



## xFraqx (27. Februar 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> also ich bin selbst heiler und wenn ich auf stoff bedarf mache frage ich die gruppe immer vorher [...]



qft


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte +Willenskraft für einen Pala 0 nutzen haben?Klar,der hat kein zusätzliches +heal durch seine Skillung,aber schonmal gehört das Willenskraft für Manareg zuständig ist?Wenn ich sehe wie schnell Priester,Dudus und Schamis Oom sind,und ich dastehe,nonstop heile und ne Stunde weitermachen könnte ohne Oom zu gehen,weil ich so viel Manareg habe,ist diese Behauptung völlig lachhaft.
> Wer als Pala-Heiler drauf besteht ausschließlich Platte zu tragen und NIEMALS was anderes,der kann mal gucken wie schnell er in größere Raids mitgenommen wird...Wenn man nur Platte würfelt,braucht man auch mit den Heroic-Marken sehr lange um Full-Platte-heal-equippt zu sein.Falls er dann dochmal vorher in nen Raid mitwill,kommt er mit seinen 900 +heal kaum mit,auch wenn er rumheult das er nur Platte hat.Dem Raid isses völlig schnuppe ob der +heal von Stoff oder Platte kommt.Der Raid bleibt lieber am Leben als nen Palaheiler nur mit Platte dabeizuhaben,weil der ja einen Schlag mehr aushält falls der Tank durch die fehlende Heilung stirbt.


du heilst also ne stunde lang gaanz alleine den raid. mhmmm irgendwie glaube ich dir das nicht xD prister und etc. können auch mana willenskraft haben^^ und der prister mit leichter dizzi skillung hat sogar 30%dauerhaft egal mit mp5 zeugs oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (27. Februar 2008)

Bedarf > Gier
Gut > Schlecht
Gutes Lederzeug > Schlechtes Plattenzeug


----------



## Shayderia (27. Februar 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> also das ein pala mal auf stoff würfelt als ok, aber NUR wenn kein priester dabei ist der dieses teil braucht.



/signed
Ich bin damals als frischer 70er mit Stoff rum gelaufen. Habe auch lange die Heal Schami Schultern aus Kara vom Kurator gehabt. Die waren einfach besser als den Kram den ich hatte. Klar mit der Zeit hat sich das erledigt von daher np. 

Ein HealPala im Raid sollte eh keine Agro bekommen, von daher brauch ich auch keine Rüstung. Wenn es keiner braucht wenn sie die wichtigen Werte mp5 / spell crit / +heal / int verbesseren lauf ich mit allem rum, was es so gibt unter der Prämisse, dass ich keinem Heal Priester(o.ä) was weg würfel


----------



## WeRkO (27. Februar 2008)

Ich sags mal so: 
Auf den meisten Stoffitems ist Willenskraft druff, aber kein Spellcrit, Paladine brauchen aber das 2tere viel mehr, d.h. das Plattenitems in den meisten Fällen besser sind. Für mein Healequip hab ich aber auch Stoff, da es halt nur 2nd Equip ist und ich der Meinung bin wenns keiner braucht 'nehm ichs gern, besser als wenn es entzaubert wird.


----------



## Caidy (27. Februar 2008)

also mir persönlich ist es egal außer :


man geht inne Inze mit zB dieser Aufstellung: priester, mage, Pala, warri und rogue


Wenn der Priester auch sahdow ist und es dropt healstoff, so hat er wenn er mal umskillen mag "need", da hat kein pala oder sonst was zu needen außer es wir abgesprochen. (könnte ja sein das der Priester normal healer ist, nur grad am farmen auf shadow war und nen dd gesucht wurde)

Hat dieser jedoch keinen need mehr weil er es nicht will oder was besseres hat und der Pala meint es hat 5 mana mehr alle 5 sec und 40 mehr + heal, dann kann er needen is ja wayne auf die 2g npc wert, wenn er es ne weile tragen kann.


Bei def Kram ist es so ähnlich, wenn der Krieger es nicht braucht, wieso sollte der pala nicht bisl Tankkram auf Reserve haben? man kann ja nie wissen.


Ist aber ein def Warri und nen Heal Pala dabei, so könnten beide auf Offkram würfeln, sie nutzen`s ja beide nur zum farmen.


Das ganze ist also Ansichts- sowie auch Auslegungssache. Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe, aber denkt mal nach das die leute net immer ewig die gleiche skilling haben wollen, bzw solang sie niemandem mit wirklichem need und passender Stoffklasse (leder - hier zB der schurke, wenn der need hat sollte der warri gar nicht daran denken "bedarf" zu machen) etwas Wegwürfeln ist es absolut WAYNE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpamerElite (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...




Also ich hab nen Heil Shamanen und ich habe das selbe Problem.
Ich bin der meinung 1-3 Stoff Teile schaden auch keinen Paladin oder Shaman wenn man nich 
komplett damit rum rennt aber meisten ist ja in einer 5 Instanz nur ein heiler dabei insofern kannste
ja das Heil zeugs was droppt mit nehmen wird ja kaum ein Magier oder Hexer brauchen.


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Februar 2008)

Das Problem sind die möglichen Optionen einer Klasse!

Pala.........:Stoff-Leder-Schwere-Platte
...
Schamane:Stoff-Leder-Schwere
Druide......:Stoff-Lede
...
Priester....:Stoff

------------------

der arne priest hatt nunmal NUR die möglichkeit Stoff zu tragen, er hatt also ne 4x geringere chanse auf loot als nen pala, und deshalb gibts in einer Instanz Stunk!


----------



## Evalor (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...




Ich bin der Meinung das man als Heilpala auch auf Stoffequip bedarf machen kann wenn das Equip besser is als das was man hat und nix anderes in Ausicht ist. Was bringt es denn wenn man als Heilpala die fette Platte trägt aber nicht die nötigen Boni hat die man eventuell hätte wenn man z.B. ne Heiler Stoffrobe an hat.


In diesem Sinne :     HORDE 4 EVER ! ! !


----------



## Phash (27. Februar 2008)

ich würd mich mit meinem Shadow was schämen auf healgear need zu rollen! 

Wenn ichs fürs heilen brauch, dann frag ich den aktuellen heiler ob er need hat. Braucht ers: gz, wenn nicht greed ichs mir


----------



## Arcimbold (27. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal, wie viele Heiler habt Ihr denn in 5er-Instanzen dabei?

Wenn der Pala Holy geskillt ist und Heil-Items droppen, dann hat er als erstes Anspruch darauf. (Wenn mehr als ein Heiler in der Instanz dabei ist, will ich lieber nicht mit). Dann erst kommt der Schattenpriester.

Wieso weinen eigentlich Hexer und Magier? Habt Ihr Verbände geskillt? Wird es mit Lvl 80 Resto-Schurken und Holy-Warlocks geben?

Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, dass Blizzard sich schon was bei den Stats gedacht hat. Stoff passt wunderbar zum Priester, Leder zum Druiden etc.

Als Bäumchen wollte ich nicht Schwere Rüstung und Platte tragen, selbst wenn ich es könnte. Druiden gewinnen Mana durch MP5 und Wille (und ja, das geschieht willeabhängig auch während des Castens), Palas durch kritische Heilungen. Wenn Ihr genau hin guckt, sind die meisten Items auch genauso ausgelegt, dass sie "ihrer" Klasse was gutes tun.

Klar, so manches rare oder epic Item ist in jedem Falle eine Verbesserung zu einer grünen Lvl 65 Questbelohnung.

Aber ansonsten ganz einfach:

Die Skillung bestimmt das erste Need. Ein Holy-Pala hat nicht für den Schutz-Gürtel zu würfeln, solange der Tank Bedarf hat. Wenn Mage und Warlock keinen Bedarf auf die Caster-Brust haben, dann erst darf der Heildruide für sein Moonkinoutfit würfeln.

Moonkins würde ich mal auch auf Stoff mitwürfeln lassen (wenn sie so geskilled sind), wenn sie wirklich Bedarf haben. Wobei es ja bei uns noch die Rüssivervierfachung durch die Eulengestalt gibt.

Ach egal... Macht, was ihr wollt. Wenn mich ein Hexer in SW-Stats in Sachen Heilung überholt, werde ich meinen Account löschen ;o).

Grüßle,

Arci


----------



## Apophi$ (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Patch 2.4 download






Arcimbold schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie viele Heiler habt Ihr denn in 5er-Instanzen dabei?
> 
> Wenn der Pala Holy geskillt ist und Heil-Items droppen, dann hat er als erstes Anspruch darauf. (Wenn mehr als ein Heiler in der Instanz dabei ist, will ich lieber nicht mit). Dann erst kommt der Schattenpriester.
> 
> ...



dem kann ich nur beipflichten habe zwar selber nie stoff getragen was am anfang der 70ger zeit sicherlich auch mit dropglück in kara zu tun hatte danke nochmal an aran *g* aber wenn ich hier schon lese der pala sollte seine plattenrüstung nutzen da er sie auch tragen kann najo ich gehe mal ganz fest davon aus das wenn ich extrem aggro habe und dann evtl duch stoffteile umgenuked werde hat der tank oder die anderen klassen neben mir irgendwas falsch gemacht und im notfall habe ich ja noch sds und bubble und in dem zusammenhang denke ich sollte das kein prob sein wenn man 1-3 stoffteile anhat vorrausgesetzt man hat einfach nix besseres zum thema wille ajo mag zwar bei uns palas net den nutzen haben wie bei den pristern oder druiden aber denke mal schaden tuts uns auch nicht und wenn nur ein heiler dabei ist und ein pala reicht für jede hero inze ingame aus dann kann er ruhig auch stoff needen oder geht euch armen dann ein prismalsplitter verloren *fg*


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

ich erinner mich an nen run zf als die mojo maske gedroppt is. ich hatte das teil schon, der mage macht bedarf, der pala dann auch. der pala gewinnt, der mage regt sich auf was der pala mit dem ding will, meint der pala "wegen mana".
am nächsten tag ich wieder zf gewesen, wieder der pala dabei *ohne* die maske aufm kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trägt zwar nich zur diskussion bei wollte ich aber einfach ma los werden


----------



## CoHanni (27. Februar 2008)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte +Willenskraft für einen Pala 0 nutzen haben?Klar,der hat kein zusätzliches +heal durch seine Skillung,aber schonmal gehört das Willenskraft für Manareg zuständig ist?Wenn ich sehe wie schnell Priester,Dudus und Schamis Oom sind,und ich dastehe,nonstop heile und ne Stunde weitermachen könnte ohne Oom zu gehen,weil ich so viel Manareg habe,ist diese Behauptung völlig lachhaft.
> Wer als Pala-Heiler drauf besteht ausschließlich Platte zu tragen und NIEMALS was anderes,der kann mal gucken wie schnell er in größere Raids mitgenommen wird...Wenn man nur Platte würfelt,braucht man auch mit den Heroic-Marken sehr lange um Full-Platte-heal-equippt zu sein.Falls er dann dochmal vorher in nen Raid mitwill,kommt er mit seinen 900 +heal kaum mit,auch wenn er rumheult das er nur Platte hat.Dem Raid isses völlig schnuppe ob der +heal von Stoff oder Platte kommt.Der Raid bleibt lieber am Leben als nen Palaheiler nur mit Platte dabeizuhaben,weil der ja einen Schlag mehr aushält falls der Tank durch die fehlende Heilung stirbt.



du hast recht willenskraft ist für die manareg zuständig allerdings wird nur mana geregt solange man KEINEN zauber benutzt also wenn "nonstop" healst hast du non mana reg da du durchgehend zauber benutzt.

solltest dir zuerst durchlesen was welches attribut bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (27. Februar 2008)

stoff an pve palas is kein thema wer was anderes sagt giert nur selbst nach dem item


----------



## kingkryzon (27. Februar 2008)

Diabolus69 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes :
> In Innis kommtes öfter zu außeinandersetzungen weil ein Healpala z.B. für Heilerschultern(Stoff) bedarf würfelt , weil die stats deutlich besser sind als seine derzeitige Rüstung .
> 
> Krieger würfeln für schwere Rüstung oder Lederträger für Stoffrüstung auf bedarf . Warum regen sich dann immer die anderen Klassen auf wenn man als Plattenträger mal bedarf für keine platte macht ?
> ...


mhh gehn wir das problem doch mal anders an ...es gibt priests die eindeutig(vllt sogar dudu mehr kA) das meiste heiln aber nur stoff nehmen können ...dann gibts dudus die sehr gut hoten können....die haben bedarf auf leder....dann gibts schamis...die können schwere rüsstung tragen halten was aus aber healn auch nich so gut und machen halt totems...dann gibts palas...die können platte tragen und halten was aus healn aba rein technisch am schlechtesten...aber warum einen pala mit stoff nehmen...da is man mitn priest viel besser dran...
also man nimmt n pala mit weil er was aushält...deswegen einfach heal sockeln...und vor 40 macht pala auf heal eh keinen sinn deswegen hat pala platte...um auch richtig was auszuhalten


----------



## Tugark (27. Februar 2008)

also, ganz einfach: wer need hat, macht need. Wenn der Pala der einzige Healer is und Healschultern als Stoff droppen, who cares? Die Stoff-DDs laufen eh net mit +heal rum -.-


----------



## Sanguinos (27. Februar 2008)

lol... was gibt´s da zu diskutieren, habt ihr schonmal nen pala mit tank eqip in einer ini healen sehen O.o
wenn sich andere mitspielen in einer gruppe darüber aufregen das ein heal pala need auf stoff items macht die er brauch dann sind das nur NOOB´s!!!! ich meine wenn man schon nen pala zum healen in ne ini mitnimmt dann darf er doch wohl auch vorrecht auf heal eqip haben.


----------



## Sanguinos (27. Februar 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Jeder Pala der Stoff trägt ist absolut unfähig und hat seine Klasse verfehlt.



ich glaube dann hast du keine ahnung über heal palas die pve spielen... wenn man als pala stoff in nem raid tragen tut ist total ok


----------



## Tenshukaku (27. Februar 2008)

Auf SToff is einfach praktisch immer Spirit drauf, und das kann ein pala kaum gebrauchen, aber wenns ihn trotzdem verbesserd, ist eigentlich klar, das ers anhaben soll, vorallem frische lvl 70palas ( wie mein twink) die sich durch kara ziehen lassen. ich pers need alles was besser ist, als mein blaues heal equip, ausser z.b ein heal dudu hat need auf leder, oder ein shami need auf mail.


----------



## raid3n (28. Februar 2008)

Wenn einer sagt das n pala kein stoff tragen soll weil er ja platte tragen kann dann hat der kein plan prister zeug ist nunmal am geilsten für heal und da platten heal zeug auch garnet so leicht zu bekommen ist, ist es völlig in ordnung wen n pala auf stoffischultern mit heal bedarf macht..

immer dran denken wern heiler mobt läuft^^


----------



## Hexalo (28. Februar 2008)

Lol.. Keine Ahnung was so schwer daran ist:

1.) Priester/Magier/Hexenmeister = Stoff
2.) Schurken/Driden = Leder
3.) Schamanen/Jäger = Schwere Rüstung
4.) Krieger/Paladine = Platte


Die Frage an sich zeugt von wenig Erfahrung. Jede Heilklasse hat unterschiedliche Attribute auf die sie Wert legen muss. 
Paladine brauchen mehr crit. Schamanen Mp5, Priester Wille und +heal.. dudu Wille... usw.. 
Da die jeweiligen Rünstungsklassen zu 99% auf die Klasse abgestimmt sind, kann man kaum den Bedarf an niederen Rüstungsklassen stichhaltig rechtfertigen.
Persönlich kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn ich n Paladin mit Stoff oder Leder rumrennen sehe, auf dem +Wille anstatt +crit drauf ist.
Derjenige hat anscheinend nicht viel Ahnung vom Spiel oder ist seit 2-3 tagen Heiler oder so... meist Ersteres.

Meine Meinung zu HEILERSACHEN ist.. Stoff für Stoffklassen.. Platte für Platteträger..
Das ist zu 99% der Fälle die normale Vorgehensweise... 
Begründung: Es gibt für Jeden Heiler Equip seiner Rüstungsklasse welches sehr sehr gut ist. Einer anderen Rüstungsklasse etwas wegzuwürfeln wäre unfair, 
da derjenige nicht die Chance hat auf eine höhere Rüstungsklasse zu würfeln.!


Für den Fall das ein neuer Paladin ausgestattet werden soll und die Stoffrüssi ihn verbessert, dann kann er selbstverständlich sagen das er das haben will insofern
kein einziger Stoffträger Bedarf anmeldet. Wenn der Paladin dann ernsthafte Diskussionen anstrengt die Bedarfsfrage zu klären... sry Itemgabbler.. 
NO CHANCE und kick!.. Gebt Gimps keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Freebs (28. Februar 2008)

Wenn man PVE-Heiler ist, soll man sich das nehmen, was man haben will. ENDE.


----------



## TFV (28. Februar 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Wenn man PVE-Heiler ist, soll man sich das nehmen, was einen verbessert. ENDE.



fixed ^^

wir sind ja nich bei wünsch dir was -.-


----------



## Garnalem (28. Februar 2008)

Niemand braucht Stoff Palas! Was nützt ein Pala, der zwar etwas mehr Heal hat aber wie ne Fliege umfällt? Palas werden ja UNTER ANDEREM wegen der hohen Rüstungsklasse mitgenommen, weil sie eben nicht beim 1. Schlag aus den Stiefeln kippen.


----------



## kingkryzon (28. Februar 2008)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Niemand braucht Stoff Palas! Was nützt ein Pala, der zwar etwas mehr Heal hat aber wie ne Fliege umfällt? Palas werden ja UNTER ANDEREM wegen der hohen Rüstungsklasse mitgenommen, weil sie eben nicht beim 1. Schlag aus den Stiefeln kippen.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab oben auch das gleiche geschrieben nur viel länger^^


----------



## klkraetz (28. Februar 2008)

Hier vermischen viele Leute PvP mit PvE o_O 

Wenn der Healer im PvE Schaden bekommt hat jemand anderes Scheiße gebaut. Ausnahme Mobs mit AoE, was dann aber zu 99% Magischer Schaden ist wo einem auch Platte nichts bringt.


----------



## Caamasi (28. Februar 2008)

Mal als Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder Schamane, der auf die Robe würfelt, hat nicht verstanden, um was es geht. Die Willenskraft bringt exakt 0, attribut-mäßig isses nicht wirklich ein Upgrade und auf die 20 mehr Heilung kann ich sch...., darauf kommts nicht an, sondern auf die 10 MP/5, die mir, was ausdauernd heilen, wesentlich mehr bringen.
Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Paladine bei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wenn ich Schamanen/Paladine mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rumlaufen seh statt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir kann bei dem Fall keiner erzählen, dass die Chance auf den Hammer der Maid kleiner wäre als beim Prinz, da man die Maid am Anfang weit öfters legt als den Prinz.

Ich gimp mich doch im Endeffekt selbst, wenn ich was anzieh, was mir vll 10 Punkte mehr Heilung bietet, Ausdauer/Intelligenz +-5 Punkte hat, aber die für meine Klassen wichtigen Attribute wie MP/5 oder Spellcrit aufgebe.

Was viele auch noch nicht verstanden haben und zu 95% nie verstehen werden, ist, dass Heilung nicht ausschließlich über die +Heilung läuft, sondern dass man auch ausdauernd heilen kann. Bei Paladinen ist das ein Gemisch aus Spellcrit und MP/5 und bei Schamanen eben nur MP/5. Verzicht ich darauf, nur weil da ein episches Item droppt (Fall Kara), verschlechter ich mich.

Edit: noch was zu mir: mein Schamane hat bis an die Haarspitzen gebufft in etwa 1780 Heilung und 320 MP/5, wenn ich das Totem der Manaquelle in MP/5 umrechne (beim Casten), und bei dem Outfit kommt weit mehr rüber an Heilung als wenn ich 2100 Heilung hätte, dafür aber auf massig MP/5 verzichten müsste.


----------



## klkraetz (28. Februar 2008)

Es geht ja soweit ich gelesen hab jetzt nicht darum im Raid solche Items jemanden wegzuwürfeln. Da sollte PM aktiv sein. Sondern darum sich Pre Kara zu Equipen. Und da du als Erfahrener Spieler sicher weißt das du als Schamane nicht als Healer Lvlst sondern als Verstärker und das man mit frischem Lvl 70 Equip nicht 100% Heal Equip hat sondern vll 5 Teile (die entweder Grün oder Item Lvl 65 haben). Dann wegen jedem einzelnen Teil 15  Mal ne Ini mit Rnd Grp gehen bis 1 von den gesuchten und seltenen Schamihealequips dropt. Sowas ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache. Wenn ich weiter kommen will hab ich lieber Stoffhealschultern an als Meele Schultern!!
Falls jetzt ein Comment kommt ala Heal Schami dropt eh genug der Zeigt mir die Heal Schami Schultern lvl 70 oder den Heal Schami Gürtel,.. HF beim suchen!!


----------



## Caamasi (29. Februar 2008)

Dafür hab ich kein Stoff genommen, sondern Equip mit SpellDamage, also im Endeffekt Ele-Zeug. Heilerzeug gibts an sich auch beim Questen. 
Als ich 70 geworden bin, war ich erstmal 2-3 Wochen als Elementarschamane unterwegs, hab mir so Schadensequip gesammelt. Entsprechend verzaubert oder gesockelt (da reichen ja grüne Steine), kann man da schon etwas rausholen. Außerdem war ich recht oft mit nem Priester als Heiler drin, da fällt für mich sowieso erstmal alles, was irgendwie nach schwerer Rüstung und SpellDamage und/oder Heilung aussieht, auf mich ab. Zusammengerechnet bin ich mit knapp 1000 Heilung und schon 80-90 MP/5 ungebufft nach Kara rein, mit grünem Equip, Zeug vom Quesen (Nethersturm die Faralith-Quest z, mit genug Ruf bei Ehrenfeste für den Ring und etwas Elementarzeug nach Kara. Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, ich hab mich immer geweigert, Heilerzeugs zu nehmen, auf dem nur Willenskraft drauf war. Hätten meine Stiefel keine MP/5, hätte ich die auch nicht genommen.
Am ehesten kann man mich als MP/5-Fanatiker bezeichnen, weil das alles ist, was bei meiner Klasse ausdauerndes Heilen fördert. Beim Paladin ist da noch einiges an SpellCrit dabei.
Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass ich kein Stoff oder Leder getragen habe.
Es hat auf jeden Fall gereicht.
Und obs jetzt grün ist, dafür aber die passenden Attribute, oder blau, dafür nur Mist drauf, ist auch ein Unterschied.

Worums mir im Endeffekt bei meinem vorherigen Post ging: sinnvolle Stats auf dem Equip. Ich habe auch nichts von wegwürfeln oder ähnliches gesagt.

Und noch was... das zum Thema Heilerschultern für Schamanen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Droppt bei Tavarok/Managruft auf heroisch.


----------



## klkraetz (29. Februar 2008)

Jo genau auf Hero, aber um Hero gehen zu können brauch ich schonmal angemessenes Equip. Dazu kommt das ich Managruft als eine der schwereren Heros ansehe. Ich hab mit meinem Healequip, (jetzt auch nur noch schwere Rüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) mit 1500+ Heal und 110 Mana/Sek beim Casten teilweise Probleme ne normale Grp oben zu halten. Besonders beim 1. und letzten Boss. Zum Gürtel wo ich vorhin gefragt hab der dropt auch Managruft. Und als Frischer 70 Mana Hero zu gehen ist schon ein wenig krass find ich. 
Ich weiß worauf du hinaus möchtest und ich verstehe dich auch. Mir wär es ach lieber gewesen anstatt den doofen Stoff Handschuhen mit +heal, int und Wille, Handschuhe mit weniger +heal, weniger int und dafür MP/5 zu tragen. Aber das ich 15 mal die instanz renn wegen den Handschuhen die einfach nicht droppen möchten, dann aber sie stoff droppen, so dass die besser sind als meine Handschuhe (+Ausd +Bew + AP +Crit) dann versteh ich des. Und darum gehst meiner Meinung nach wenn man 70 WIRD. 
Ein anderer Punkt, wenn ich jetzt ne Gilde hätte die im Content sehr weit ist und kein Problem hat mich mal so eben Kara/SSC/Mag/usw mitzunehmen trotz schlechten Equip ist das auch wieder was anders. 
Von den Beispielen 2 Posts darüber die du gegeben hast kann ich dir 100% zustimmen. Niemals würde ich den Harnisch (den ich noch immer Trage, nichts besseres bis jetzt gedropt bei meinem Luck) gegen die Stoffrobe eintauschen. 
Aber wie gesagt im Grunde gebe ich dir Recht. 

MfG


----------



## Hêady28011 (29. Februar 2008)

naja aber habt ihr mal geschaut was es für lvl 29er z.b. an schwere rüssi gibt für heiler ... NICHTS aber auch rein ganrichts auser ein bissi int na juchu ... bei einigen baluen sachen die stoffis tragen ist ja wenigstens noch Heilboni + int drauf aber wir palas im 29er bereich brechen uns immer ein ab an items ranzu kommen zu mindestens mein empfinden ich spiel leider noch net lange den pala aber trotzdem ist es belastent sich immer zurecht fertigen wegen heal boni ... und auserdem denk ich mal das man in einer 5er ini wie Gnome zb. net mit 2 heiler rein geht ^^ 

für kritik bin ich gerne zu haben ^^ und stelle mich auch gerne ... wenn ich unsinn geredet habe.


----------



## klkraetz (29. Februar 2008)

Hehe. 
Geb ich die im Grunde Recht. Aber ich glaube laut TE und der jetzigen Diskussion ging es um lvl 70 Content. 
Das Problem beim lvln bzw in Instanzen  ist aus deiner Sicht aus gesehen richtig, da es meistens nur das passende Equip gibt das zum Lvln Praktisch ist. Von daher hat man es nicht nur als Heal Pala schwer sondern in den meisten Hyprid Klassen, ordentliches Gear zu finden für das jeweilige lvl. Besonders in dem Bereich wo man das Equip schneller wechseln muss als mein Taure seine Shorts.
MfG


----------



## badhcatha (29. Februar 2008)

wie einige schon vorher geschrieben haben, 
bist du heiler gehört dir der heilerkram egal ob platte,leder oder stoff, 
ist es besser wie das was du hast, nehm es. 
warum solltest du es nicht nehmen? 
weil der schattenpriester evtl mal heilen müsste?
weil der feral- oder gleichgewichts druide evtl mal heilen will?
sie gehen als dd´s oder tank mit und somit fallen sie weg, heikel wird es bei den d-sets.

ich habe als heiler ein recht passables moonking- und katzenset, 
weil keiner da war der es gebrauchen konnte. 
man kann also alles zusammen bekommen auch als hybrid klasse, man muss eben die reste nehmen.


----------



## hordecore (29. Februar 2008)

ne ich find nich, dass n pala stoff würfeln sollte. das entspricht nich der klasse und gehört sich nicht.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Februar 2008)

ich spiele im low lvl bereich (komme auf 60 zu freu) und habe 1 tank set (hauptset) und 1 heal set. Das tank set ist komplett platte und da hab ich immer need drauf. Da healset beinhaltet Plattenstücke schwere, 1 lederteil hab ich, und stoff. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass ich mir mit lvl 52 en plattenhealset zusammbasteln kann. dann komm ich nur auf die hälfte des manas-.- hab mich schon gefreut als ich en schild mit int und mana reg gefunden habe.


----------



## Yhoko (29. Februar 2008)

moin,

ich kann das nur aus meiner sicht mal ausbreiten .

sachlage : bin nun seit etlichen wochen als holy in inis mit random-gruppen unterwegs . 
habe bis jetzt nach inihilfen , inileveln und sonstige randomgruppen genau 1 heilerteil ab bekommen ( grünen heilergürtel ). 
und das auch nur weil meinem damaligem gruppenführer der kragen platzte und er das teil einfach für mich genommen hat damit ich nach dem 3.inidurchgang wenigstens auch mal 1 heilerteil abbekomme .
hierzu sei natürlich mein übernatürliches drop - und würfelglück angesprochen , so das ich beim bedarf würfeln immer looste . allerdings haben hier auch alle anderen klassen mit heilfähigkeiten mit gewürfelt , nicht nur paladine . also die anderen mischheiler habe ich persöhnlich als auch nicht besser kennen gelern. oh - da dropt was mit heilerboni , egal ob der holy in weiß oder grün rümläuft , es würfeln alle klassen mit heilerfähigkeiten ( und sei es nur mit pflaster im rucksack ) bedarf da drauf . also nicht nur auf den pala rumhacken , es würfeln auch noch ganz andere klassen den holys alles weg . witzig und gleichzeitig frustig ist es wenn man am wocheende ini-einladungen bekommt ohne ende , aber sich dann schämt mit zu gehen weil man nur in grün oder blau rum läuft . aber mischheiler rumtönen das sie zwar noch nicht lv 70 sind , aber schon blaue ausrustung im lager haben . und genau solchen mitspieler wollte man helfen und sie würfeln dann auf heileritems , weil sie könnten sie ja mal vielleicht und überhaupt mal irgendwann gebrauchen . mich wundert es nicht das es so wenig freie holys gibt , was ich schon überlebt und miterlebt habe - oh gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ware wegen solchen aktionen auch schon kurz davor auf schatten umzuskillen , weil ja scheinbar alle anderen heil-misch-klassen nun prinzipiel bedarf auf alle heileritems machen und uns holys nun ganz aus dem spiel drängeln wollen - schade aber war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4d3 (29. Februar 2008)

Bin schami healer und in normalen insis wie labby ZH etc hab ich am anfang auch ma gerne auf priester d3 heal mit gerollt^^

aber in kara ist es nicht sonnvoll denke ich

wird immer geschaut dropt leder werden erst alle dudus gefragt ob sie brauchen  können wenn nicht bekommt sie dann ein pala/schami der ne schlechtere hose hat

aber in normalen inis is das wurscht

mir hat auch damals in BRD ein pala das gladi teil von der arena weggewürfelt........^^

und in der selben gruppe hat der pala das tankschild vpn roccor eingepackt weil er gemeint hat falls er ma tanken muss.....

und in kloster wurde meinem mage die hypno klinge von nem hunter weggerollt wegen pethealing und so

und in hügel brustplatte von nem krieger weil er meinte er braucht für twink Bop und so^^


----------



## Thaduride X (29. Februar 2008)

hmm, also ich mache es eigentlich grundsätzlich so,
mein Druide ist Gleichgewicht geskillt, und wenn ich etwas brauche, bzw. etwas gedroppt wird, frag ich eigentlich vorher immer nach, obs niemand anderst braucht, so nach dem Motto sicher ist sicher, bevor ich bedarf würfel.

und da stoff eigentlich so ziemlich viel spelldmg hat, brauch ich den halt, (früher hab ich eigentlich nur stoff getragen, mitlerweile is es ja so das ich eigentlich Halb-Stoffie / Halb-Lederträger bin, sodas ich den maximalen spelldmg Wert erreichen kann. Und 3,4K Sternenfeuerkrits sind schon nice xD, hoffentlich komm ich bald auf 4K xD

Ausserdem hab ich mit meinem Druiden auch n HeilEQ, obwohl ich auch dazu sagen muss da is leder besser für geeignet....HEALER = AGGRO + HEILEN = 1 - 2 HITS bei stoff, vorrausgesettz der tank schafft es nicht die wegzuspotten. und durch leder hält man als heiler halt mehr aus.

naja das wars von mir 
MFG
Thaduride von Teldrassil


----------



## cell81469 (29. Februar 2008)

/signed


----------



## Shirosan (29. Februar 2008)

Bei uns kam es in der Gilde wegen sowas zum Streit, weil Heilschami auf Stoffschuhe Bedarf gemacht hat. 80% der Gilde fanden das nicht in Ordnung 15% schon (Schwere Rüstung und Plattenträger!!!) und dem Rest war's egal. Die Gilde existiert heute nicht mehr. Weil einige nicht einsehen können, dass Stoffträger nur Stoff tragen können und dadurch nen "Nachteil" gegenüber anderen haben, wenn etwas aus Leder etc droppt, weil sie nicht mitwürfeln können. In der neuen Gilde gibt es die regel, dass Stoffis first need auf Stoff haben, Lederträger auf Leder etc. Vorausgesetzt, dass aber auch wirklich Bedarf für's 1st Equip besteht. Schon schade, dass manche Spieler nicht einsehen, dass es tatsächlich Charaktere gibt, die in der Wahl ihrer Rüstung eingeschränkt sind. 

Und ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass fast alle Schamis immer auf alles Need haben, weil sie ja "alles spielen". Muss nicht auf alle zutreffen, aber leider auf sehr viele...


----------



## champy01 (29. Februar 2008)

Na klar können Holypalas Stoff tragen, aber Stoffiheiler wie Priester haben klar vorrang. Nur Weil Palas Hybriden sind haben die kein Recht auf alles. Selbe ist mit Schurken Sachen, wenn da die Dreckshunter needen obwohl es Schurkenlederitem ist dann könnt ich kot... Habe mehr Hunter auf Ignore als andere.

Also immer schön need auf Sachen machen welche lt. Blizz für einen vorgesehen ist, bei anderen immer anderen den Vortritt lassen !


----------



## Shion Crimson (29. Februar 2008)

Ich sehs so: wer es verdient hat, sollte es auch bekommen. Ich käme zB. niemals auf die Idee einem Healpala eine Healerrobe aus stoff zu verweigern nur weil er die Möglichkeit hat Platte zu tragen!
Was sind das denn bitte für Argumente? "Er kann Platte tragen, er hat kein Recht drauf stoff zu bekommen"?
Was zählt, was einzig und alleine zählt, sind die Werte. und dann ists Scheißegal, ob das Item Grün oder Episch ist, obs Platte ist oder Stoff. Denn ein Healpala mit anständigem healer-Stoffequip ist mir 10 mal lieber als ein Healpala, welcher Platte trägt, dafür aber ne scheiß heilung hat.

Alle die sich beschweren von wegen Palas dürfen keinen Stoff bekommen haben den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden, schongarnicht verstehen sie was vom Gruppenplay. Meiner Meinung nach sind das dann so Leute, welche jemandem seinen Drop madig machen wollen, weil für sie selber nichts gefallen ist.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Fred is sinnfrei, und Palas, ansich schon die Lachnummer ingame, die Stoff tragen sind einfach nur ein Witz.

Nur weil eine Klasse ALLES tragen kann, rechtfertigt das nicht, es auch zu tun bzw andern diese Items wegzurollen. Das Thema ist aber so ausgelutscht wie WOW alt ist, egal ob Schami, Dudu die den Stoffis ihr Equip wegrollen, oder Warri die Schurken die Waffen wegrollen oder was auch immer für Klassen sich anmaßen, weil sie alles tragen können haben sie auf ALLES Need.

Ich denke das hat jeder von uns schonmal erlebt, und könnte kotzen wegen solchem Egoistischem Gierverhalten. 

Ich zb hatte als jüngstes Bsp einen Pala, der war der Meinung, als Holy Pala das Spell DMG Offhanditem aus den Hügeln mir als WL wegrollen zu müssen, obwohl ich nur wegen diesem einen Teil da reingegangen bin, und alle schon GZ geschrieben haben zu mir.

Sowas ist einfach nur zum kotzen, vor allem wenns abgesprochen ist, aber irgendeine Nase meint, "och kuck ma, das is ja besser wie mein Teil da was ich grad hab"

Es gibt einfach zu viele Items, die bringen genau einer darauf bezogenen Klasse eben mehr in dem LVL bzw auf vielleicht 5-10 höheren LVL als zb einem Pala der das wegen einem Punkt + mit seinem Schild austauscht oder ähnliches...

Allerdings, und da schliesse ich mich vielen Vorschreibern an, wenn NIEMAND anders Bedarf auf diese Items hat, und es für den Rest der Gruppe Sinn macht das eine höhere Rüstungsklasse niedere Rüstung oder Art fremde Waffen trägt bzw bekommt spricht nix dagegen.

Ansonsten, Kick aus Grp und ignore mit späterer Verunglimpfung im 1er Hauptstadt Channel damit er möglichst nicht noch einmal sowas in der nächsten GRP abzieht.


----------



## EvilStorm (29. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich halte es noch immer so das grundsätzlich die Klasse die die jeweilige Rüstung als Maximum tragen kann, den ersten Bedarf anmelden darf. (Skillung natürlich vorausgesetzt)
> Mein Pala hat aber auch noch nie Stoff oder Leder getragen. Ich sehe, als eine der größten Stärken, das gute Druchhaltevermögen des Palas und möchte es nicht durch mindere Rüssi abschwächen. Denn gerade beim Paladin gibt es als Heiler beste Ergänzungen im PVP Gear und ich bin eigentlich niemals auf Stoff o. a. Materialien angewiesen.
> ...



Bin ich auch dafür...
Mein Pala hatte nie Stoffsachen an.. naja.. ausser eine kurze Weile... da hatte ich Stoff Armschienen an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann ging ich in die Scherbenwelt und schon hab ich für ne Quest hübsche Platten Armschienen mit Int bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse!!!
Evil


----------



## EvilStorm (29. Februar 2008)

Machs beim nächsten mal so, wenn sie dich das nächste mal blöd von der Seite an machen, geh einfach!!!
Du bist Healer, DD's findet man überall, Tanks weniger ausser du hast genügend in Freundschaftsliste.
Die anderen werden dann evt. nicht weiter kommen, da sie keinen finden, der healen kann...
Und dann haben sie ein kleines oder grösseres Problem.
Wenn meine Gilde mal wieder Schei**e im TS machen, das heisst, ein gewisser Schurke dann anfängt mich zu beleidigen, es am Schluss alle sind, sag ich nun mal einfach mal STOP!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hört auf oder ich leave.. und fängt jetzt nicht wieder an zu schmarozern..
Und auf einmal ist es ca. 1min. still... 
Und dann kommt... Hey Evil.. du mega guter Healer... Lust auf Managruft HC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja.. es gibt Leute, bei dennen muss man sich einfach nur denn Kopf schütteln...
Naja.. bis dann

Grüsse!!!!
Evil

PS: Hat wer Rechtschreibfehler gefunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (29. Februar 2008)

Shion schrieb:


> Ich sehs so: wer es verdient hat, sollte es auch bekommen. Ich käme zB. niemals auf die Idee einem Healpala eine Healerrobe aus stoff zu verweigern nur weil er die Möglichkeit hat Platte zu tragen!
> Was sind das denn bitte für Argumente? "Er kann Platte tragen, er hat kein Recht drauf stoff zu bekommen"?
> Was zählt, was einzig und alleine zählt, sind die Werte. und dann ists Scheißegal, ob das Item Grün oder Episch ist, obs Platte ist oder Stoff. Denn ein Healpala mit anständigem healer-Stoffequip ist mir 10 mal lieber als ein Healpala, welcher Platte trägt, dafür aber ne scheiß heilung hat.
> 
> Alle die sich beschweren von wegen Palas dürfen keinen Stoff bekommen haben den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden, schongarnicht verstehen sie was vom Gruppenplay. Meiner Meinung nach sind das dann so Leute, welche jemandem seinen Drop madig machen wollen, weil für sie selber nichts gefallen ist.



Niemand würde einem Holypala ein Stoffteil verwehren wenn das wirklich ein Upgrade ist, aber das Stoffteil was ein Upgrade ist wird viele Itemlvl über dem vorhandenen sein.
Stoff ist von den Stats her nunmal für Pala meist völlig ungeeignet und wenn dann ein Notersatz für kurze Zeit, wer als Holypala über 60 primär in Stoff heilt der hat echt seine Klasse verfehlt weil er mit Stoff mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schlechter heilt als ein Pala in Platte und schwerer Rüssi.


----------



## Huntergottheit (29. Februar 2008)

mir hat vor nem jahr ein schurke nach dem 6. run als endlich sklaven sporn des echsenkesse droopte  weggerollt,gibt halt immer newbies.


----------



## Kamikaze. (29. Februar 2008)

wär doch unfair 
pala -> platte, schwere rüstung, leder UND stoff
priester -> Stoff

Priester können nur stoff tragen also bekommen die auch den stoff ab. Wenn platte droppt dann kann der priester auch nicht bedarf machen?! oder darf er das jetzt auch? =)


----------



## b1ubb (29. Februar 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Priester können nur stoff tragen also bekommen die auch den stoff ab. Wenn platte droppt dann kann der priester auch nicht bedarf machen?! oder darf er das jetzt auch? =)



wenn es niemand braucht - und er dissen kann - warum nicht ? =)


----------



## Tearor (29. Februar 2008)

Wenns besser ist und der Pala der Heiler der Gr ist - ganz klar. need ok.
Wenn ein DD (Druide oder Priester oder Schami) das als heilequip brauch kann ers ja anmelden und dann kann man drüber reden - kann ja nich so schwer sein. Allerdings sollte (imo) der heiler (idf Pala) bei heil-upgrades schon berücksichtigt werden, wurscht welche Rüstungsklasse. 

Als Gruppenleader (bin ich eh meistens -.-) bin ich da relativ rigoros, so nen hunter der dem mage die hypnoseklinge weggewürfelt hat hab ich dann im anschliessenden wk-run nich mitgenommen - weil so "pet-heilen"-geschichten, da kriggisch plack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder der Schurke, der den bringer of death geneedet hat (casterstab) weil ers für seinen twink wollte - 2 (!!) in der Gruppe wolltens für sich selbst.

Also, für mich geht need vor, und wenn der Heilpaladin meint dass er die Stoff-xxx brauch weil er dann mehr mana mehr +heal hat und mit der reduzierten Rüstung umgehen kann, dann ham die andern das zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Abyssion (29. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal wir reden hier eh nicht von 5er Inis (da man ja eh nur ein Heiler mitnimmt) sonder von Raids wie Kara oder höher. Daher sollten Palas generell nur "bedarf" auf Platte machen. 
Der Grund ist ja recht simpel. Ein Priester kann nur Stoff tragen daher muss er auf das Glück verlassen das Gegner genau diese Rüstungsklasse dropen.
Ein Pala hingegen kann Stoff/Leder/Schw. Rüstung und Platte tragen. Dadurch hat er wenn er auf alles "bedarf" anmelden würde eine viermal so hohe Chance. Und zusätzlich wird die Chance das der Priester was bekommen kann noch reduziert, da darum würfeln muss.

Ausserdem mal ehrlich die Besonderheit eines Paladin ist doch unter anderem das er viel mehr aushält durch die Platte. Wer riesige Heals raushauen will muss halt ein Priester spielen.


----------



## wowpriest (29. Februar 2008)

reden wir hier von 5er instanzen oder von 25ern?

in 5er-instanzen ist es doch total egal - da läuft man eh so oft aus langeweile rein und entzaubert irgendwann eh' alles.

aber in 25ern empfand ich es z.b. als absolute frechheit, als mir ein paladin vor monaten die armschienen von hydross weggeboten hat, da man als stoffie keinerlei andere armschienen mit mp5 bekam, palas aber die aus kara oder die pvp-armschienen hatten.
und bei bloodboil möchte ich auch keinen stoffpala heilen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab schliesslich auch nicht in MH/BT auf den umhang mit shadowdmg, den casterring oder den kolben mitgerollt, solang das noch ein mage, wl, sp, ele haben will. dazu gibt es ja schliesslich gier und bedarf.

wenn ich mir angucke wie viel besser die anderen heilitems sind, sollten imho alle auf "niedrigere" rüstungsklassen eh erst dann rollen/bieten, wenn es die klasse deren max. rüstungsklasse es ist, nicht mehr haben will.


----------



## Sreal (29. Februar 2008)

sollten keine 5er inis gemeint sein also ein 10er oder 25er raid ist für pala stoff absolutes tabu! erstens falsche werte, 2. zu wenig rüstung um bei den bosskämpfen notfalls mal was auszuhalten.


----------



## Redis (29. Februar 2008)

ich versuch Mal mich deutlich auszudrücken:

Palas können nahezu alles tragen, jedoch reine Stoffklassen wie Magier... nicht!

Und wenn jetzt ein Pala für Stoff auf Bedarf geht und eine Minute später auf Leder Bedarf klickt, kann das so einige Spieler ziemlich aufregen.

So ich hoffe ihr habt es verstanden ^^
mfg


----------



## Lantana28 (29. Februar 2008)

@Seral:Joa stimme ich auch zu
/Sign

Also wenn ich jetzt an das Equip farmen für kara denke, evtl durch nonhero etc. ist es denke schon Okay. 
Solange die werte Okay sind.

Bsp. Heilschamane: würfelt nead auf Stoffheilerschultern m. Willenskraft. (gut wenn er es wirklich ahben will bitte, aber nicht wundern wenn der Raidleader ihn dann auslacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


mfg Lantanah, Lothar


----------



## Oly78 (29. Februar 2008)

Ist absolut nicht i.O.

Was machen denn die armen Stoffies (Mage, Hexe, Priester) ??

Die können bei den anderen Sachen nicht mitrollen, deswegen geht Bedarf von Stoffis auf Stoff immer vor.

Wenns keiner brauch ists mir wurscht. Wird normalerweise gedisst.

Du würdest bei mir sofort aus der Gruppe fliegen bei (unabgesprochenen) Bedarf auf Stoff.



P.S.: Schon peinlich das du da nicht selber drauf kommst!


----------



## Faulmaul (29. Februar 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> Ist absolut nicht i.O.
> 
> Was machen denn die armen Stoffies (Mage, Hexe, Priester) ??
> 
> ...


/signed


----------



## FallenAngel198 (29. Februar 2008)

Hier geben einige die dümmsten Antworten von sich. Nur mal zur Klarstellung. Ein Holypala der auf Holypriest Stoffsachen Need hat, sollte vom Raid ausgeschlossen oder umskillen. Der Grund ist Recht einfach, er kann seine Klasse einfach nicht spielen und hat keine Ahnung von den Werten, welche für einen Holypala gut bzw. was den Holypala ausmacht. Kurzes Beispiel

Holypriest: Mp5/Wille und Healboni ohne Ende
Holypala: Int/Crit/Healboni/Mp5 mit Augenmerk auf Crit

Und was is der Crit? Vllt mit eines der wichtigstens Stats beim Pala? Was bei den anderen Heilklamotten ausser Platte nicht drauf ist.

Das einzigste wo ich wirklich als Holypriest Verständniss habe ist der Dudu. Diese leben von WIllenskraft mit, wie ein Holypriest und dies ist leider auf Lederitems nicht so verhanden. Deswegen ist das okay.

Mfg Fallen


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Palas sind Spastis.


----------



## Frek01 (29. Februar 2008)

also mit meim pala kann ich noch nich mitraiden deswegen aus den andren inzen need ich mir stoff sachen die besser sin als meine schwere rüstung/platte rüssi


----------



## Glurak (29. Februar 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Um dem thema aus dem weg zugehn entweder vorne weg klären oder einfach nicht mit randoms in die ini, erspart man sich viel ärger und streß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




erm  ja    ich seh da kein problem nur wer sich mit seien chars auskennt der wei sauch das  olatte heal items meistens die stärken des heal palas auch ausnutzen   was wil ein pala auch mit wille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   der braucht crits


----------



## TheArea51 (29. Februar 2008)

Prinzipiell ist dagegen nix einzuwenden wenn kein Holy Priester need hat aber mal im ernst willst du  mit nem Stoff Pala rumlaufen? dann lvl die lieber nen Priester hoch


----------



## Elrigh (29. Februar 2008)

Simple und einfach: Wenn in der Grp oder Raid jemand ist, der nur Stoff tragen kann und need auf das Stoffteil hat, dann geht der natürlich vor.

Ich hab als Pala immer Platte getragen und bringe trotzdem meine 33% Raidheilleistung sowohl in MC und ZG PräBC als auch in Khara heute.

Natürlich gehe ich dafür auch irgendwann OOM. Vor BC traf ich einen Paladin in IF, der Stoff, Leder, Kette und Platte kombiniert hatte. Seine Lichtblitze brachten etwa so viel wie meine mit komplettem T1, aber sein Manareg war so hoch, dass er kaum Mana verlor.

Dafür sahs aber Scheiße aus und einmal Aggro gezogen und Gottesschild CD und er fiel aus den Latschen wie ein Priester.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn mir ein Pala etwas wegwürfelt brech ich ihm die Beine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (29. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Pala etwas wegwürfelt brech ich ihm die Beine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja klau ihm lieber die Intpkte - die haste nötig...


----------



## Megowow (29. Februar 2008)

Sicher dürfen Palas stoff tragen warum nicht wenn healboni drauf ist und man nur Grünes zeug hat ist das doch kein Problem.
Natürlich gilt das nicht wenn du z.b Vergelter bist ein Priester dabei ist der Healt und du sagst eh wills fürs Healequip in diesem Fall würd ichs dem Healer der gruppe lassen wenn er es nicht braucht kannst du es haben aber Niemand sollte auf Items würfeln die er für seine Momentane Skillung nicht gebrauchen kann und andere Need haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klkraetz (29. Februar 2008)

An alle die schon wieder hier über RAID ITEMS Nachdenken und Diskutieren. Es geht ausschließlich um 5Mann Ini. Nicht um Raids. Wenn ihr SSC mit Würfeln macht sucht euch ne andere Gilde. Bei uns ist PM immer aktiv. Und wenn dann derjenige, der in SSC, oder sei es sogar in Kara PM ist, einen Pala das Heal Item geben dann das gleiche wie davor, Gildenchange!
Von daher geht es darum sich in 5 Mann Instanzen ab 70 sich Equip zusammen zu Farmen um überhaupt raiden gehen zu können!

MfG


----------



## Cadalin (29. Februar 2008)

Primärheiler: erstes Anrecht auf Heilersachen
Primärtank: erstes Anrecht auf Tanksachen
Primär...: erstes Anrecht auf ...sachen

Wenn diese nicht auf need werfen geht das an die Leute,
die sekundär was damit anfangen können; also für die Zweitausrüstung usw. 

Sollte sich jeder gleich so angewöhnen, erspart Kummer für später.


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Februar 2008)

Wie oben schon gesagt, geht man in 5er-INI's eh meist nur mit einem Heiler (und was soll ein Mage/Hexer mit Stoff-Heilequip das in den allermeisten Fällen eh BoP ist?? - Für's Dämonen-Lifeline-Equip?? *schmunzel*)

In 10er RAID's sollte man sich VOEHER absprechen, wer welches Teil braucht. Wenn ein Heil-Priester und ein Heil-Pala Bedarf auf ein Stoff-Item haben, müssen sie sich eben einigen - VORHER!

Wer 25er-RAID's mit rnd-Gruppen macht, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen, da es dort GARANTIERT Stress in einer solchen Situation gibt.

Fazit: Wenn es die Gruppe weiterbringt, sollen Bäumchen und Heil-Pala's ruhig auf Stoff-Equip Bedarf würfeln. Wer weiß, vielleicht trifft man sich in höheren INI's mal wieder, und dann ist man vielleicht froh, wenn der Heil-Pala eine höhere Heilleistung hat.

btw: Heil-Bäume, komplett in Stoff, können so manchem Heil-Priester sehr gut den Rang ablaufen (!) - Meine Erfahrung.

MfG


----------



## Bruttos (29. Februar 2008)

so wenn ich als heilpala in ne ini gehe is meisten kein heilprister dabei also kann ich auch auf heilerstoffi sachen bedarf machen ohne das sich jemand beschwert wenn natürlich nen heiler priester dabei ist habe ich nicht das recht ihm die sachen wech zuschnappen.

alles andere is quatsch mann brauch da keinen langen gespräche


----------



## Ennia (29. Februar 2008)

Bruttos schrieb:


> so wenn ich als heilpala in ne ini gehe is meisten kein heilprister dabei also kann ich auch auf heilerstoffi sachen bedarf machen ohne das sich jemand beschwert wenn natürlich nen heiler priester dabei ist habe ich nicht das recht ihm die sachen wech zuschnappen.
> 
> alles andere is quatsch mann brauch da keinen langen gespräche



/signed


----------



## Sitri (29. Februar 2008)

Wir handhaben das in den Raids immer so, dass die Rüstungsstufen auch nur bei den jeweiligen Klassen bleiben was das Vorrecht betrifft. Blizzard hat nicht umsonst die Stats für Platten-,Leder,-Mail- und Stoffheiler unterschiedlich gewichtet. Betrachtet man sich Leder und Stoffteile wird man eher Wille finden, was für einen Paladin absolute Grütze ist. Das selbe mit DMGklamotten,.. auf Mail hast eher AP, was nur bedingt nützlich für Vergelter ist (Stärke ftw). Zudem ist es den nicht-Platten-Klassen unfair gegenüber sich den Ranzen mit offequip (sry was anderes als Platte für den Pala zählt für mich als Nebenequip) vollzustopfen wo ein Stoffträger nur auf Stoffzeug Rollen kann. 
Daher immer die Firstprio den jeweiligen Rüssiklassen, wenn es dann keiner will kann man ja immernoch als höhergestellte Rüssiklasse Bedarf anmelden.

Es gibt leider nur allzuhäufige Fälle (auch heute noch), in denen der Jäger das Lederteil vom Schurken oder Feral weggewürfelt wurde, auch wenn es eine Verbesserung für den Jäger war, hätte es dem Schurken gehören sollen. Die Gier nach Loots macht nicht selten einen Strich durch den Spielspaß. Daher ganz klar meine Meinung (als Paladin mit Prot, DMG und Healequip):"Stoff, Leder, Mail-Rolling Ja, aber nur bevor es entzaubert wird"

Edit meint:
Und alle Palas, die meinen Rüssi wäre im PvE egal als Heilpala, der hat entweder a) keine Ahnung vom Content oder wird b) einfach nur durchgezogen und hat sich die Erfahrungen nicht mühseelig erarbeiten müssen.

Es gibt viele Bosse, bei denen ein Plattenheiler einfach bestechend gut ist und den anderen Heilklassen das Leben retten kann, WENN er seine Platte und kein Stoffcrap trägt. Morogrims Murlocs machen gerne Gehacktes aus frühzeitiger Heilaggro ehe der Tank rankommt, genauso wie Vashjs und Alars Adds. Ich schmeisse gerne meinen Aggrobuff an und lass die Mobs auf mich einkloppen bis der zuständige Tank sie bei mir abholt.. was macht der Stoff, Leder und Mail-Träger? In den allermeisten Fällen um einen BR bitten (wie gesagt, wenn man den Boss nich eh schon seit Monaten auf Farm hat)


----------



## Moonshire (29. Februar 2008)

Oly78 schrieb:


> Ist absolut nicht i.O.
> 
> Was machen denn die armen Stoffies (Mage, Hexe, Priester) ??
> 
> ...



Genau so.

Ich twinke zur Zeit eine Heilerin, fast nur in Inis. Ich passe grundsätzlich bei allen "beim anlegen gebundenen" Sachen. Die Schamis, Palas, Krieger Dudus, Jäger etc. machen den Loot dann unter sich aus. Und dann kommt was für MICH. Meistens ist jemand dabei der dann fragt kann ich das für sowieso haben oder fürs Healeqip.

Bevor ich dann auf Bedarf klicke, kommt im /P ein freundliches "Das hätte ich gerne"

Fall a) (meistens) Alle sagen, ja klar nimm (weil sie auch in Zukunft gut geheilt werden möchten)

Fall b) (selten) Der Pala (oder wer auch immer) greift zu. -->Und jetzt mal ein dickes Lob an die allermeisten Spieler<-- sofort wird derjenige zur Rede gestellt, nicht von mir nein von den anderen. Kann der Ausrutscher nicht messerscharf glaubwürdig entschuldigt werden, beenden die Leader die Gruppe und inviten mich neu. Und zwar so wie es Oly78 schrieb: INSTANT

So schon öfter erlebt. Und ich musste nicht mal was dazu sagen. Solche "Allesverwerter" kommen auch gerne mal auf Ingo.


----------

